# [Wahl Juli 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?



Übersicht der letzten Monate:

_Hinweis: Da hier zuviele Leute Piraten und Union, aber zuwenig Leute überhaupt wählen, wird letztere ab sofort in CSU- statt CDU-Farbe dargestellt, damit man die Wahlbeteiligung noch gut erkennen kann _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindt (1. Juli 2009)

Grün!


----------



## heizungsrohr (1. Juli 2009)

Piraten!
Anmerkung: 60 Stimmen, SUPER das sind 0,17% des Forums mit knapp 35.000 Benutzern


----------



## NGamers (1. Juli 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Piraten!
> Anmerkung: 60 Stimmen, SUPER das sind 0,17% des Forums mit knapp 35.000 Benutzern



In der Studiumfrage haben die Piraten soviel Stimmen wie CDU und SPD *zusammen* (bei über 300 Stimmen.). Einzig bei Computerbase trifft sich anscheinend die gesamte FDP Basis 

Hier sollten allgemein mehr mitmachen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (1. Juli 2009)

Ja, aber wen interessiert schon Politik? 





> Politik interessiert mich nicht, DIE da oben machen eh was sie wollen (wobei das sogar stimmt). Außerdem kann man da ja sowieso nichts dran ändern (stimmt auch wieder, wenn man immer die selben Parteien wählt).


Edit: Ich will nicht nochmal nen Post aufmachen. Das ist nicht meine Meinung, nur so als Hinweis, deswegen auch das Zitat.


----------



## NGamers (1. Juli 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Politik interessiert mich nicht, DIE da oben machen eh was sie wollen (wobei das sogar stimmt). Außerdem kann man da ja sowieso nichts dran ändern (stimmt auch wieder, wenn man immer die selben Parteien wählt).



"Politik interessiert mich nicht, DIE da oben machen eh was sie wollen"

wenn man immer die selben Parteien wählt... *oder erst gar nicht wählen geht, weil man meint, daß die die eh machen, was sie wollen*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juli 2009)

*[X] Piraten*
Ist doch klar. Für Bürgerrechte, Demokratie, Datenschutz, freie Kultur; gegen Überwachung und Zensur.

Ich habe den Piraten am Montag einen Aufnahmeantrag geschickt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis die den bearbeiten und dann bin ich Mitglied!


----------



## Gott des Stahls (1. Juli 2009)

Piraten!


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Juli 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> *[X] Piraten*
> Ist doch klar. Für Bürgerrechte, Demokratie, Datenschutz, freie Kultur; gegen Überwachung und Zensur.



Für das stehen fast alle Parteien, zumindest in ihren Parteiprogrammen.

Was mir die Piratenpartei so sauer macht ist das "einweichen" des Urheberrechts, was essentiell für das deutsche Recht und die Freiheit des Einzelnen ist. Da geht mir sie zu weit im Grundgedanken. Um das nachvollziehen zu können braucht es auch etwas juristisches Denken, was ich manchen Pirantenanhänger einfach absprechen muss.

Richtig ist aber, dass eine "Anpassung" des Urheberrechts an die neuen Techniken und das Internet erforderlich ist. Da pocht keiner so stark wie die Piratenpartei drauf.

Das Andere ist diese leicht doppelmoralisch wirkende Abneigung gegen Softwarepatente. Software ist nun mal ein Produkt eines Geistes, ebenso wie jede "Hardware"-Erfindung. Es ist nur billig auch entsprechend daran zu verdienen und seine Erfindungen zu schützen. Stellt euch nur mal vor ihr hättet eine tolle softwarebasierte Idee und Umsetzung und müsstet gezwungenermaßen alles Preisgeben und seht keinen müden Cent daran. 

Patente und der Schutz haben nicht nur den "Lizenz- und Geldcharakter". Ideen und Erfindungen schützen zu können soll auch gleichzeitig den Anreiz neue Erfindungen darstellen und gewährleisten. Außerdem bleiben Patente nicht ewig bestehen. Die Menschheit wird also nicht darunter leiden. 

Ich habe mich diesmal für die Sonstigen entschieden. Im Moment reiten mir alle Parteien zu sehr auf dem Stimmenwählerpferd.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juli 2009)

Findest du es gut, wenn so Sachen wie der Warenkorb in Online-Shops oder der Fortschrittsbalken patentiert werden?
Und stell dir mal vor, Microsoft hätte ein Patent auf Office. Dann dürfte kein anderer eine Office-Suite programmieren. Und das 20 Jahre lang.


----------



## NGamers (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werf hier einfach mal das "Multitouch" Patent vom IPhone ein, was anderen Herstellern momentan verwehrt eine Bedienung mit mehr als einem Finger einzuführen -> Danke Apple!
Man sollte sich übrigens das ganze zum Patent- und Urheberrecht genauer anschauen, zu finden in der Piratenparteiwiki, dort wird es ausführlicher erklärt. Auch wenn zum Bundesparteitag am 4. und 5. Juli sicher noch konkreteres dazukommt.

Und wo die CDU bitte "gegen Zensur und Überwachung" ist, möchte ich doch gern mal wissen, das kann ich mir nicht einmal auf Papier vorstellen, selbst in einem noch so kleinen Satz. So wollen sie das Urheberrecht nur verkürzen und ein wenig "Lebensnäher" gestalten:
Patentwesen ? Piratenwiki

Die Grünen, Linke und FDP haben sich zwar auch gegen das Internetsperrgesetz ausgesprochen, aber beachtet mal folgendes:
Von den Grünen haben sich zur Internetsperre ganze *15 Leute der Stimme enthalten*!
Keine einzige Partei hat momentan konkrete Pläne, die von ihnen erst angesprochene Klage beim Bundesverfassungsgericht einzureichen.

Und wisst ihr was? DIE PIRATENPARTEI, bzw eines ihrer Mitglieder, Jörg Tauss, macht das jetzt! Soviel dazu.

_Edit:
Ebenso befindet sich die "Persönlich gewichtete Kulturflatrate" im Gespräch... so wie die das "pre/post Release Modell" im Gespräch.
Wer Zeit zum Lesen hat: Viel Spaß_


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Juli 2009)

Nochmal zum juristischen Verständnis. Ich rede übrigens nur vom deutschen Recht. Was im Ausland geschieht habe ich nicht zu beurteilen und die deutsche Piratenpartei auch nicht zu beeinflussen.

Einmal aus dem Urheberrechtsgesetz § 69a Gegenstand des Schutzes

(1) Computerprogramme im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind Programme in jeder Gestalt, einschließlich des Entwurfsmaterials.
(2) Der gewährte Schutz gilt für alle Ausdrucksformen eines Computerprogramms. *Ideen und Grundsätze, die einem Element eines Computerprogramms zugrunde liegen, einschließlich der den Schnittstellen zugrundeliegenden Ideen und Grundsätze, sind nicht geschützt.*

Einmal aus dem Patentgesetz § 44 

(1) Das Patentamt *prüft auf Antrag*, ob die Anmeldung den Anforderungen der §§ 34, 37 und 38 genügt und ob der Gegenstand der Anmeldung nach den §§ 1 bis 5 patentfähig ist.
(2) Der Antrag kann von dem Patentsucher und jedem Dritten, der jedoch hierdurch nicht an dem Prüfungsverfahren beteiligt wird, bis zum Ablauf von sieben Jahren nach Einreichung der Anmeldung gestellt werden. Die Zahlungsfrist für die Prüfungsgebühr nach dem Patentkostengesetz beträgt drei Monate ab Fälligkeit (§ 3 Abs. 1 des Patentkostengesetzes). Diese Frist endet jedoch mit Ablauf von sieben Jahren nach Einreichung der Anmeldung.

Solche "Patente" wie du sie als Beispiel anführst, könnten (Achtung Konjunktiv) gar nicht patentfähig sein UND gar nicht dem Schutz des Urheberrechts unterliegen. Das zu beurteilen steht mir nicht zu und kann abschließend nur das Patentamt oder ein Richter klären. Wenn sich also wirklich jemand wegen diesen Patenten benachteiligt fühlt kann er ohne weiteres dagegen vorgehen. Wird das Patent dennoch bestätigt (im Falle des Fortschrittsbalken ist das glaube ich so), dann ist das geltendes Recht und man sollte über eine *Änderung* - keine Abschaffung des geltenden Rechts nachdenken. 

Im Moment ist die Rechtslage auch wieder restriktiver. Bedeutet, das mehr Patente dieser Art abgelehnt werden. Ein Grundsatz dazu lautet: "Entscheidend ist, dass die Erfindung technisch ist und einen technischen Beitrag leistet, d.h. ein konkretes technisches Problem mit konkreten technischen Mitteln löst und die Lösung auch neu ist und sich nicht in naheliegender Weise aus dem Stand der Technik ergibt."

Findet sich so auch auf Wikipedia, stammt aber aus einem Kommentar.

Du siehst, dass Forderungen der Piratenpartei zumindest in Europa teils schon umgesetzt werden. Es steht nur nicht im Gesetz. Läuft also ähnlich wie im Arbeitsrecht, wo viel über Richter und Einzelfälle entschieden werden muss.

Die Forderungen der Piratenpartei gehen aber noch weiter als der oben stehende Grundsatz und sind sehr stark auf den Quellcode und das "kopieren" von diesem fixiert. Daraus kann man schließen, dass die Piratenpartei, *Software in ihrer Gesamtheit* frei zugänglich machen will (nicht nur Bestandteile wie einen Fortschrittsbalken oder einen Warenkorb) und das geht ganz klar zu weit (für mich). Das wäre die komplette Aushöhlung von Urheberrechten in Bezug auf Computerprogramme.


----------



## NGamers (1. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem IPhone war nur ein Beispiel, nach Sonnenuntergang recherchiere ich nicht mehr großartig und nach Mitternacht schalte ich dann komplett auf Sparmodus. Kannst dir das ganze ja mal durchlesen, für mich ist das (jetzt) zuviel um relevante Punkte rauszukopieren.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde mir bald ein Sony Ericsson Xperia X1 kaufen. Das ist ein gutes Handy, aber Multi-Touch darf es leider nicht haben, weil Apple das patentiert hat. Da ärgere ich mich über das Patentrecht und auch über Apple. Die Piratenpartei würde das Patentrecht stark einschränken und damit u.a. dieses Problem aus der Welt schaffen.

Ein weiteres Beispiel: HP-Druckerpatronen dürfen nicht nachgebaut werden, weil die einen patentierten integrierten Druckkopf haben. So findet man nur gebrauchte, nachgefüllte HP-Patronen bei Drittherstellern. Ohne dieses unnötige Patent dürften die Dritthersteller hochwertige Neuware herstellen und verkaufen.

Jeden Tag müssen viele Menschen sterben, weil dringend nötige Medikamente maßlos überteuert sind. Ohne Pharmapatente gäbe es für diese Menschen erschwingliche Medikamente, die ihnen das Leben retten würden.
Was ist mehr wert? Schutz "geistigen Eigentums" oder Menschenleben?


----------



## ole88 (2. Juli 2009)

ganz klar piraten


----------



## Bucklew (2. Juli 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das Andere ist diese leicht doppelmoralisch wirkende Abneigung gegen Softwarepatente. Software ist nun mal ein Produkt eines Geistes, ebenso wie jede "Hardware"-Erfindung.


Nur das bei Softwarepatenten meist die Trivialpatente mit eingeführt wurden (das ist der Hauptkritikpunkt), also dass es Patentierbar wäre, dass es da einen Knopf gibt, der per Mausbetätigung ein positives Feedback an die Software gibt - vulgär "Ok"-Knopf 

Bei Hardware dagegen sind die Patente VIEL komplexer und beschreiben neben der Hardware an sich auch die Werkzeuge zur Herstellung, Herstellungsverfahren usw. Das lässt sich nicht 1:1 übertragen.


----------



## MomentInTime (2. Juli 2009)

[X] Piratenpartei


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Juli 2009)

[X] Piraten

Die anderen kann man ja nicht wählen, ich habe nicht vor das Spielekiller, Freiheitsberauber und Internetzensierer an der Macht bleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Findest du es gut, wenn so Sachen wie der Warenkorb in Online-Shops oder der Fortschrittsbalken patentiert werden?
> Und stell dir mal vor, Microsoft hätte ein Patent auf Office. Dann dürfte kein anderer eine Office-Suite programmieren. Und das 20 Jahre lang.



Dazu hätte M$ erstmal als erster das Schreiben, die Tabelle,... erfinden müssen...



NGamers schrieb:


> Ich werf hier einfach mal das "Multitouch" Patent vom IPhone ein, was anderen Herstellern momentan verwehrt eine Bedienung mit mehr als einem Finger einzuführen -> Danke Apple!
> Man sollte sich übrigens das ganze zum Patent- und Urheberrecht genauer anschauen, zu finden in der Piratenparteiwiki, dort wird es ausführlicher erklärt. Auch wenn zum Bundesparteitag am 4. und 5. Juli sicher noch konkreteres dazukommt.



Der Piratenwiki (und etwaige darin genannte Differenzierungen) stellt nicht das offizielle Parteiprogram dar - das fordert die kategorische Abschaffung sämtlicher Patente auf "Software" (was schonmal schwammig genug ist, denn z.B. eine Eingabemethode mit einem Multi-Touchscreen ist definitiv nicht nur Software)



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> ...Jeden Tag müssen viele Menschen sterben, weil dringend nötige Medikamente maßlos überteuert sind. Ohne Pharmapatente gäbe es für diese Menschen erschwingliche Medikamente, die ihnen das Leben retten würden.
> Was ist mehr wert? Schutz "geistigen Eigentums" oder Menschenleben?



Was schützt mehr Menschenleben (ich weiß, solche Fragen sind verpönt - aber manchmal müssen sie beantwortet werden):
- Billige Verfügbarkeit aller bis heute (und in vielen Fällen nicht mehr wirkenden) Medikamente?
- Sicherung der Entwicklung neuer Medikamente?

Ohne Pharmapatente besteht keinerlei Möglichkeit, die enormen Entwicklungs- und Testkosten wieder einzunehmen, entsprechend wäre kein kommerzielles Unternehmen mehr bereit, diese zu investieren. Im Sozialismus mag man sich sowas erlauben können, aber in unserer Welt würde es den Zusammenbruch der medizinischen Versorgung bedeuten.
(Im übrigen sind nicht mal die Piraten sind gegen Pharmapatente)



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nur das bei Softwarepatenten meist die Trivialpatente mit eingeführt wurden (das ist der Hauptkritikpunkt), also dass es Patentierbar wäre, dass es da einen Knopf gibt, der per Mausbetätigung ein positives Feedback an die Software gibt - vulgär "Ok"-Knopf
> 
> Bei Hardware dagegen sind die Patente VIEL komplexer und beschreiben neben der Hardware an sich auch die Werkzeuge zur Herstellung, Herstellungsverfahren usw. Das lässt sich nicht 1:1 übertragen.



Patente für technische Entwicklungen müssen keine Herstellung,... enthalten. (was nicht heißt, dass diese nicht zusätzlich patentiert werden. In der Chemie z.T. ausschließlich)

Und das viele Softwarepatente trivial sind (und damit eigentlich nicht den Ansprüchen des Patentrechts genügen), ist kein Grund, sie ganz abzuschaffen - sondern die Prüfungen zu verschärfen.
(Was aber afaik beides nicht in der Macht der Piratenpartei steht, da solche Regelungen z.T. international koordiniert sind.)


----------



## NGamers (2. Juli 2009)

Hab nicht behauptet es stellt das komplette Programm dar, sorry wenn's so rüberkam oder ich mich so ausgedrückt hab. Das Wahlprogramm wird in 2 Tagen vorgestellt, das auf der Wiki gibt lediglich Vorschläge/Hinweise auf die Richtung soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## Bucklew (2. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Patente für technische Entwicklungen müssen keine Herstellung,... enthalten. (was nicht heißt, dass diese nicht zusätzlich patentiert werden. In der Chemie z.T. ausschließlich)


Müssen sie nicht, enthalten sie aber oftmals. Bzw bei normalen Patenten muss eine sogenannte Mindestschöpfungshöhe da sein, um patentierbar zu sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das viele Softwarepatente trivial sind (und damit eigentlich nicht den Ansprüchen des Patentrechts genügen), ist kein Grund, sie ganz abzuschaffen - sondern die Prüfungen zu verschärfen.


Es werden aber viele erteilt, weil da viel Geld hintersteckt. Und wenn eine Idee nunmal zu sehr ausgenutzt wird, wird sie eben verboten. So einfach ist das. Bisher haben die softwarepatente mehr Schaden verursacht (Beispiel: Ladebalken). Das Hauptproblem: Als kleine Firma hat man mit einer Patentklage absolut keine Chance.


----------



## grubsnek (2. Juli 2009)

was haben bloß plötzlich alle mit ihren Piraten ? 

Ich würd eher konservativ die Union wählen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Juli 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> was haben bloß plötzlich alle mit ihren Piraten ?


Wir wollen uns halt nicht in unserer Freiheit einschränken lassen. Wir wollen uns nicht bespitzeln lassen.
Stell dir mal vor, jemand würde kommen und dir alle Ego-Shooter und Actionspiele wegnehmen, eine Spyware auf deinem PC installieren und du müsstest dem BKA jeden Monat eine Liste mit allen angesurften Webseiten, allen Telefongesprächen, etc. zuschicken. Würdest du das gut finden?



> Ich würd eher konservativ die Union wählen.


Davon kann ich dir nur abraten. Aber tu was du für richtig hältst.

Wenn du die blaue Pille nehmen willst, darfst du das, es hindert dich niemand daran :


----------



## Bucklew (2. Juli 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Davon kann ich dir nur abraten. Aber tu was du für richtig hältst.


Vergiss nicht: Regensburg, die ticken da unten etwas anders. Ne Demokratie ham die ja auhc noch nicht wirklich


----------



## grubsnek (2. Juli 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wir wollen uns halt nicht in unserer Freiheit einschränken lassen. Wir wollen uns nicht bespitzeln lassen.
> Stell dir mal vor, jemand würde kommen und dir alle Ego-Shooter und Actionspiele wegnehmen, eine Spyware auf deinem PC installieren und du müsstest dem BKA jeden Monat eine Liste mit allen angesurften Webseiten, allen Telefongesprächen, etc. zuschicken. Würdest du das gut finden?



Würde ich natürlich nicht gut finden, da wir schließlich nicht in der DDR leben. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Union einen solchen Weg beschreiten wird.




Bucklew schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht: Regensburg, die ticken da unten etwas anders. Ne Demokratie ham die ja auhc noch nicht wirklich



Ja wir Bayern  Am liebsten wären wir ein eigenständiges Land (Königreich)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Juli 2009)

Die Union wird genau das tun, was ich aufgezählt habe bzw. hat es bereits getan. CDU/CSU-Politiker verfluchen regelmäßig die sog. "Killerspiele" und fordern ein Verbot, schon heute sind viele Spiele geschnitten und/oder indiziert, einige Spiele wie z.B. Manh*** sind sogar verboten. Der Bundestrojaner ist ein alter Hut und die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist nur eine elektronische, automatisierte Variante des Auskunftsbriefes an das BKA.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (2. Juli 2009)

[x] Linke


----------



## Bucklew (3. Juli 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Ja wir Bayern  Am liebsten wären wir ein eigenständiges Land (Königreich)


Jaja, erst Jahrzehntelang die Kohle der anderen bundesländer kassieren (Länderfinanzausgleich) und dann plötzlich rumheulen


----------



## NGamers (3. Juli 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Union wird genau das tun, was ich aufgezählt habe bzw. hat es bereits getan. CDU/CSU-Politiker verfluchen regelmäßig die sog. "Killerspiele" und fordern ein Verbot, schon heute sind viele Spiele geschnitten und/oder indiziert, einige Spiele wie z.B. Manh*** sind sogar verboten. Der Bundestrojaner ist ein alter Hut und die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist nur eine elektronische, automatisierte Variante des Auskunftsbriefes an das BKA.



Ich glaube 50% der CDU Wähler wissen von der Vorratsdatenspeicherung noch gar nichts *lach*


----------



## 8800 GT (3. Juli 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> [x] Linke


SPD[X]

Zu den Linken: Super Visionen haben sie ja, hört sich alles wunderbar an, doch was mich ärgert: sie haben keinen Schimmer, wie sie das umsetzen können. Einfach nur unrealistisch in meinen Augen.


----------



## mÆgges (3. Juli 2009)

ja das ist wohl richtig. aber sie wollen wenigstens ne andere richtung einschlagen und das ist zwingend erforderlich. mir ist vollkommen unverständlich wie man nach all den jahren immernoch rot gelb grün schwarz wählen kann. wenn dir nicht gerade ein unternehmen mit 500000 mitarbeitern gehört die du noch etwas mehr ausbeuten willst hast du bei all denen nix verloren aber das kapiert keiner


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2009)

Nuja - grün setzt sich nicht gerade für Unternehmen mit ner halben Million Mitarbeiter ein.
Aber das soviele Leute noch SPD (wie oft muss man Unfähigkeit unter Beweis stellen?) oder Union (alle jammern rum, es wäre so schlecht - und das oft zu recht. konservativ aber heißt was? Eben: Bloß nicht zuviel ändern) wählen, ist mir auch schleierhaft. (FDP ähnlich: Die haben zwar schon seit über nem Jahrzehnt nichts mehr auf Bundesebene gemacht - aber bei letzter Betrachtung hatten sich die deutschen Millionäre noch immer nicht so weit vermehrt, dass sie die Stimmzahlen erklären können)


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Juli 2009)

Würdest du die NPD noch dazunehmen?  kleiner scherz.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Juli 2009)

Nur noch 36,17%, vor kurzem waren es noch 50%. Da hatten noch nicht viele abgestimmt und ich habe 2 Piratenwähler mobilisiert, an dieser Umfrage teilzunehmen. Sie hätten es später sowieso gemacht, aber so hatten die Piraten eine Zeit lang 50%.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> SPD[X]
> 
> Zu den Linken: Super Visionen haben sie ja, hört sich alles wunderbar an, doch was mich ärgert: sie haben keinen Schimmer, wie sie das umsetzen können. Einfach nur unrealistisch in meinen Augen.


 
Und wie will die derzeitige Regierung, zu der die SPD ja gehört, die festgesetzen neuen Renten, die erweiterte Abwrackprämie, die Bankenkredite und Finanzspritzen für diverse Unternehmen bezahlen?


----------



## JePe (4. Juli 2009)

Die Fragen sind schlecht gewaehlt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (...)die festgesetzen neuen Renten(...)



Die Renten (die in den zurueckliegenden Jahren teilweise sogar systemisch ruecklaeufig waren) werden an die Lohnentwicklung angepasst - das hat nichts mit der Farbkonstellation in Berlin, sondern den der Berechnung zu Grunde liegenden Gesetzen zu tun. Uebrigens steigen sie in den Ost-Laendern staerker als im Westen - weil die Loehne im Osten in den letzten neuen Berechnungen des Statistischen Bundesamtes zufolge (und im Gegenteil zu den Unkenrufen nicht zuletzt aus den Reihen der Linken) staerker gestiegen sind als die Loehne im Westen. Ich verstehe auch den vorwurfsvollen Unterton nicht ... ? Immerhin ist es ja linkes Mantra, durch steigende Kaufkraft Konjunktur erzeugen zu wollen.

Ich wette uebrigens einen EURO, dass dieselben, die heute die Regierung fuer das Beschliessen einer Rentenerhoehung im Wahljahr geisselt, sie den Rentnern andernfalls als Wahlversprechen in Aussicht gestellt haetten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (...)die erweiterte Abwrackprämie(...)



Die sog. Abwrackpraemie ist eine fiskalische Nullnummer. Weil der Staat zwar Geld zuschiesst - aber nur, um es in Gestalt der Mehrwertsteuer sofort wieder einzunehmen. Die betraegt derzeit 19 Prozent: rechne selbst aus, wieviel Geld das bei einem Fahrzeug der Klein- bis Kompaktklasse ist. Die Hoehe der sog. Abwrackpraemie ist aber sicher nicht zufaellig bestimmt.

Dass das entfachte Strohfeuer irgendwann erloeschen und reichlich verbrannte Erde zuruecklassen wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (...)die Bankenkredite(...)



Welche Bank bekommt in welcher Hoehe Darlehen (was uebrigens nichts anderes bedeuten wuerde, als dass das Geld verzinst zurueckzuzahlen waere)? Mir scheint, dass hier zum x-ten Male Kredit mit Buergschaft gleichgesetzt wird.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (...)Finanzspritzen für diverse Unternehmen(...)



Man kann Geld in Unternehmen stecken oder in die Agentur fuer Arbeit. Was macht hier mehr Sinn? Und das der boese, korrupte Staat mit Hilfsmitteln nur so um sich wirft, kann man ihm nun wirklich nicht anlasten (siehe ARCANDOR / KARSTADT). Wenn ich mich da an Talkshows entsinne, in denen LINKE-Vertreter Gelder z. B. fuer OPEL gefordert haben ...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Juli 2009)

Grün!


----------



## Lindt (4. Juli 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Grün!


Richtig so!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Würdest du die NPD noch dazunehmen?  kleiner scherz.



Erst wenn sich eine nenneswerte Zahl von "sonstiges" Wählern als NPD-Fans outen und ich vom Kotzen wieder zurück bin 



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Nur noch 36,17%, vor kurzem waren es noch 50%. Da hatten noch nicht viele abgestimmt und ich habe 2 Piratenwähler mobilisiert, an dieser Umfrage teilzunehmen. Sie hätten es später sowieso gemacht, aber so hatten die Piraten eine Zeit lang 50%.



Abgerechnet wird am Ende des Monats.
Die Grünen haben jetzt schon n volles Quartal regelmäßig ein "100%" Ergebniss gehabt - aber halt nur kurz 



JePe schrieb:


> Die sog. Abwrackpraemie ist eine fiskalische Nullnummer. Weil der Staat zwar Geld zuschiesst - aber nur, um es in Gestalt der Mehrwertsteuer sofort wieder einzunehmen. Die betraegt derzeit 19 Prozent: rechne selbst aus, wieviel Geld das bei einem Fahrzeug der Klein- bis Kompaktklasse ist. Die Hoehe der sog. Abwrackpraemie ist aber sicher nicht zufaellig bestimmt.



Das ändert nichts daran, dass der Staat diese Mehrwertssteuer kurz- bis mittelfristig (und es sieht nicht danach aus, als wäre die Wirtschaft morgen wieder bei 105%) sowieso eingenommen hätte. Unterm Strich gibt die große Koalition zusätzlich Geld in enormer Höhe aus, um eine massive Marktstörung zu verursachen und Werte in Milliardenhöhe zu vernichten. 









> Welche Bank bekommt in welcher Hoehe Darlehen (was uebrigens nichts anderes bedeuten wuerde, als dass das Geld verzinst zurueckzuzahlen waere)? Mir scheint, dass hier zum x-ten Male Kredit mit Buergschaft gleichgesetzt wird.



...oder mit "Geschenk".
Denn Geld erhält z.B. die HSH Nord durchaus - nur müssen sie es weder zurück noch Zinsen darauf zahlen.



> Man kann Geld in Unternehmen stecken oder in die Agentur fuer Arbeit.



Oder in Projekte.


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)um eine massive Marktstörung zu verursachen und Werte in Milliardenhöhe zu vernichten.



Marktstoerung: ja (hatte ich ja so auch angedeutet). Aber "Vernichtung von Milliarden"? Erklaerungsbedarf.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...oder mit "Geschenk".



Die HSH NORDBANK ist eine Landesbank (2003 aus Hamburgischer Landesbank und LB Kiel hervorgegangen) - "Geschenk" passt da wohl kaum. Wenn ich von meinem Konto 100,- EURO abhebe, um den platten Reifen an meinem Auto erneuern zu lassen, "beschenke" ich mich ja auch nicht. Wuerde der Staat 3 Milliarden auf Nimmerwiedersehen in die Commerzbank pumpen, wuerde ich das auch kritisch sehen. Tut er aber nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder in Projekte.



Meinetwegen: Man kann Geld in Unternehmen, in die Agentur fuer Arbeit oder in Projekte stecken. Aber man kann den EURO nicht zwei Mal ausgeben. Entweder helfe ich Unternehmen, an deren Ueberlebensfaehigkeit ich glaube (was die Variante ist, die ich vorziehe); pumpe Geld in die sozialen Transfersysteme um den Schaden anteilig zu kompensieren, der dadurch entstanden ist, dass Unternehmen nicht ueberlebt haben oder stecke es in Projekte - und hoffe, dass sich oekonomisch, oekologisch und geopolitisch alles so entwickelt, wie ich es beim Austuefteln des "Projektes" angenommen habe. Tut es das nicht, entfaltet das "Projekt" naemlich keine Wirkung - aber das Geld ist trotzdem futsch. Ausserdem werden "Projekte" zwingend ideologisch eingefaerbt sein - im Bereich Energie zum Beispiel. Macht mich auch nicht wirklich gluecklicher, der Gedanke.


----------



## JOJO (5. Juli 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Meinetwegen: Man kann Geld in Unternehmen, in die Agentur fuer Arbeit oder in Projekte stecken. Aber man kann den EURO nicht zwei Mal ausgeben. *Entweder helfe ich Unternehmen, an deren Ueberlebensfaehigkeit ich glaube* (was die Variante ist, die ich vorziehe); pumpe Geld in die sozialen Transfersysteme um den Schaden anteilig zu kompensieren, der dadurch entstanden ist, dass Unternehmen nicht ueberlebt haben oder stecke es in Projekte - und hoffe, dass sich oekonomisch, oekologisch und geopolitisch alles so entwickelt, wie ich es beim Austuefteln des "Projektes" angenommen habe. Tut es das nicht, entfaltet das "Projekt" naemlich keine Wirkung - aber das Geld ist trotzdem futsch. Ausserdem werden "Projekte" zwingend ideologisch eingefaerbt sein - im Bereich Energie zum Beispiel. Macht mich auch nicht wirklich gluecklicher, der Gedanke.


 
Guter Ansatz, doch dann sollte man nicht die FDP wählen! Diese untestützen jeweils Großkonzerne die gerade einmal 10% der Arbeitsplätze stellen. Die anderen 90% stellen der Mittelstand. Vom Bäcker also bis zum Autozulieferer! 

Gerade dieser Mittelstand, zu dem ich auch gehöre, benötigt dringend Geld. Kenne einige Unternehmen, die von ihrer Hausbank noch nicht einmal mehr Geld bekommen, um Material kaufen zu können. Da trieft einem schon das Auge, wenn Opel und andere Unternehmen Milliarden einfach nur "so" bekommen...

Klar, an Opel hängen viele Mittelständler, die den Zulieferzweig bilden. Wenn ich jedoch durch die Stadt gehe und sehe, wieviel Läden dicht sind, oder was im Gewerbegebiet zugemacht wird, so sehe ich auf die Mittelstandsfläche in Deutschland gesehen, mehr Arbeitslose als bei Opel in Bochum. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an den Aufsichtsratsposten einiger Spitzenpolitiker, das die 10% Sonderförderungen erhalten!

Denkt mal zurück an die Kohleförderung, die ein amtierender CDU Spitzenpolitiker endgültig eingestellt hat. Da ging es um mehrere 10.ooo Arbeitspläte plus Zulieferer. Aus Kostengründen eingestellt. Und heute!? Milliarden für die Banken, Milliarden für 3500 Opelaner. Ich konnte kotzen...


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2009)

Soweit es konkret OPEL angeht - ja, mit der Staatshilfe habe ich auch Probleme. Nicht so sehr, weil ich an der Ueberlebensfaehigkeit von OPEL zweifle; eher mit Blick auf die Investoren: Russen, die zum Schnaeppchenpreis Zugriff auf geldwertes Know-How bekommen und ein Zulieferer, der von der Krise naturgemaess gleichermassen bedroht wird wie OPEL selbst. Die vom Wirtschaftsminister favorisierte Insolvenz waere hier moeglicherweise vorzuziehen gewesen.

Mit Blick auf die Kohlesubventionen bin ich aber anderer Meinung: fossile Brennstoffe haben keine Zukunft; jedenfalls keine, die lange und umfassend genug ist, um eine Subventionierung zu rechtfertigen, wie es sie gab. Wie lang der ihr folgende Zweig der Zulieferer auch gewesen sein mag - irgendwann waere der Baum ohnehin verdorrt.

Und die restriktive Kreditvergabe durch Banken mit Staatshilfen zu vermischen halte ich auch nur fuer sehr bedingt zulaessig - weil man nicht einerseits die Entstehung einer Blase durch leichtfertige Kreditgewaehrung im grossen Stil anprangern und andererseits genau dies als vermeintlichen Ausweg aus der entstandenen Krise fordern kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Marktstoerung: ja (hatte ich ja so auch angedeutet). Aber "Vernichtung von Milliarden"? Erklaerungsbedarf.



Kann sein, dass ich ne knappe 0 zu hoch lag. Gemeint sind die vollkommen funktionstüchtigen und z.T. in sehr gutem Zustand befindlichen Autos, die in Massen verschrottet werden. Nicht wenige der Fahrzeuge, für die Abwrackprämie gezahlt werden, haben einen Restwert im Bereich von über 1500€ und hätten unter normalen Umständen noch 1-2 weitere Besitzer (=Verkäufe=Mehrwertssteuer) in Deutschland gefunden und wären dann nach weiteren 5-10 Jahren Nutzung für einen Restwert nach Afrika oder in den Ostblock gegangen (=Geld kommt ins Land). Jetzt werden sie einfach verschrottet, was zwar die Schrottindustrie freut, aber dafür sorgt, dass die ungleich größere Gebrauchtwagenindustrie am Boden liegt. (Stichwort: Arbeitsplätze. Im Gegensatz zu Dacia-Produktion werden 100% des deutschen Gebrauchtwarenhandels von in Deutschland beschäftigten Personen abgewickelt. Aber warum nicht erstere fördern?)



> Die HSH NORDBANK ist eine Landesbank



Zugegeben: rund 85% der Anteile befinden sich direkt oder indirekt in Landeshand, sie wird aber als freies Unternehmen geführt und macht einen erheblichen Teil ihrer Geschäfte als "normale" Bank, nicht als institutionalisierte Landeskasse, die ausschließlich staatlichen Projekten dient.



> Meinetwegen: Man kann Geld in Unternehmen, in die Agentur fuer Arbeit oder in Projekte stecken. Aber man kann den EURO nicht zwei Mal ausgeben. Entweder helfe ich Unternehmen, an deren Ueberlebensfaehigkeit ich glaube (was die Variante ist, die ich vorziehe); pumpe Geld in die sozialen Transfersysteme um den Schaden anteilig zu kompensieren, der dadurch entstanden ist, dass Unternehmen nicht ueberlebt haben oder stecke es in Projekte - und hoffe, dass sich oekonomisch, oekologisch und geopolitisch alles so entwickelt, wie ich es beim Austuefteln des "Projektes" angenommen habe. Tut es das nicht, entfaltet das "Projekt" naemlich keine Wirkung - aber das Geld ist trotzdem futsch. Ausserdem werden "Projekte" zwingend ideologisch eingefaerbt sein - im Bereich Energie zum Beispiel. Macht mich auch nicht wirklich gluecklicher, der Gedanke.



Eine politische Einfärbung mag gegeben sein, aber das finde ich bei einem politischen Programm auch nicht unbedingt schlecht. Wer eine politikfreie Wirtschaft will, der kann sich gerne den Regeln der freien Marktwirtschaft unterwerfen - und Pleite gehen, wie sich das für ein Unternehmen gehört, dass seine Sicherheiten vernachlässigt hat.
Als wirtschaftliches Einflussmittel können Projekte jedenfalls eine genauso gute Wirkung entfallten: Die Arbeitsplätze sind nicht gefährdet, weil einfach zu wenig Geld verfügbar ist, dass ließe sich mit Bürgschaften regeln. Das Problem ist die schlechte Auftragslage - und genau hier kann der Staat einspringen: Anstatt einem Konzern Geld zu schenken, vergibt man an ihn (oder seinen klammen Stammkunden) Aufträge. Dann haben die Leute nicht nur ihren Lohn, sondern sogar was zu tun. 
Und vom Ergebniss der Aufträge kann dann der Staat bzw. ganz Deutschland profitieren - und das z.T. für sehr lange Zeit.

Wenn ich mir z.B. angucke, dass der traditionelle sommerliche Rückgang der Arbeitslosenzahlen stockt, weil Aufträge in der Bauindustrie fehlen, obwohl so ziemlich jede staatliche, teilstaatliche, soziale,... Einrichtung über den einen oder anderen baulichen Mangel klagt und der Staat die blödsinnigsten Aktionen startet, nur um Geld zu verteilen, dann könnt ich schon wieder 

Zugegeben: Diese Art der Förderung ist auf Wirtschaftszweige beschränkt, die einen Sinn ergeben.
Aber Deutschland ist in einer ganzen Reihe von hochtechnologie Bereichen weltweit führend, da sollte es nicht schwer werden, einige Betätigungsfelder zu finden. Und selbst die etwas älteren Branchen können indirekt profitieren - z.B. die 300kV-Leitungen in die windreichen Regionen, für die seit Jahr(zehnt)en "kein Geld" da ist, dürfte auch einiges an Stahl(trägern für Masten) brauchen,... 

Dumm ist halt, wenn die Politik auf die Idee kommt, dass ausgerechnet der 250km/h-Geländewagen-Wirtschaftszweig gefördert werden muss. (damit er nach "der Krise" Pleite geht?)


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich ne knappe 0 zu hoch lag. Gemeint sind die vollkommen funktionstüchtigen und z.T. in sehr gutem Zustand befindlichen Autos, die in Massen verschrottet werden. Nicht wenige der Fahrzeuge, für die Abwrackprämie gezahlt werden, haben einen Restwert im Bereich von über 1500€ und hätten unter normalen Umständen noch 1-2 weitere Besitzer (=Verkäufe=Mehrwertssteuer) in Deutschland gefunden und wären dann nach weiteren 5-10 Jahren Nutzung für einen Restwert nach Afrika oder in den Ostblock gegangen (=Geld kommt ins Land).



Ultraspekulativ und zum Teil einfach nur total falsch. Aus Individualerfahrung kann ich ein Beispiel anfuehren, bei dem das Auto ansonsten tatsachlich ein Verschrottungskandidat gewesen waere und ein zweites, bei dem der ehemalige Besitzer es zum Ende 2008 in Zahlung gab. Fuer deutlich weniger als die Umweltpraemie. Und dann waere da noch der oekologische Aspekt (dem die Umweltpraemie auch ihren Namen verdankt) - obwohl der schwierig durchzubilanzieren sein duerfte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt werden sie einfach verschrottet, was zwar die Schrottindustrie freut, aber dafür sorgt, dass die ungleich größere Gebrauchtwagenindustrie am Boden liegt. (Stichwort: Arbeitsplätze. Im Gegensatz zu Dacia-Produktion werden 100% des deutschen Gebrauchtwarenhandels von in Deutschland beschäftigten Personen abgewickelt. Aber warum nicht erstere fördern?)



Es gibt keine "Gebrauchtwagenindustrie" - die Dinger sind einfach da. Wenn Du Dir den Gebrauchtwagenmarkt aufmerksam betrachtest, wirst Du feststellen, dass die Zahl klassischer Gebrauchtwagen(-only)haendler seit Jahren ruecklaeufig ist; das Inlandsgebrauchtwagengeschaeft wird zusehends von Neuwagenhaendlern oder privat (WWW macht´s moeglich) abgewickelt, reine Gebrauchtwagenhaendler bieten ihre Moehrchen haeufig nur noch "fuer den Export" feil, u. U. entfaellt da also die Mehrwertsteuer. Wirtschaftlich halte ich den Gebrauchtwagenmarkt fuer nicht relevant. Anders sieht es bei den Neuwagenverkaeufen aus: wer sich 2009 "ausser der Reihe" einen Neuwagen kauft, tut das 2010 nicht schon wieder und 2011 auch nicht. Im guenstigsten Fall glaettet die Umweltpraemie den Umsatzeinbruch etwas; im schlimmsten Fall droht uns in den naechsten Jahren, was wir sonst schon in diesem gehabt haetten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zugegeben: rund 85% der Anteile befinden sich direkt oder indirekt in Landeshand, sie wird aber als freies Unternehmen geführt und macht einen erheblichen Teil ihrer Geschäfte als "normale" Bank, nicht als institutionalisierte Landeskasse, die ausschließlich staatlichen Projekten dient.



Mag sein. Aendert aber nichts daran, dass hier mitnichten Geld an eine in privater Hand befindliche Bank verschenkt wurde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer eine politikfreie Wirtschaft will, der kann sich gerne den Regeln der freien Marktwirtschaft unterwerfen - und Pleite gehen, wie sich das für ein Unternehmen gehört, dass seine Sicherheiten vernachlässigt hat.



Zwischen "ideologisch eingefaerbt" und "politikfreier Marktwirtschaft" gibt es schon noch ein paar Zwischenschritte?!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die schlechte Auftragslage - und genau hier kann der Staat einspringen: Anstatt einem Konzern Geld zu schenken, vergibt man an ihn (oder seinen klammen Stammkunden) Aufträge. Dann haben die Leute nicht nur ihren Lohn, sondern sogar was zu tun.
> Und vom Ergebniss der Aufträge kann dann der Staat bzw. ganz Deutschland profitieren - und das z.T. für sehr lange Zeit.



Tolle Theorie. Der Staat koennte also z. B. neue Streifenwagen bei OPEL kaufen - so wuerde Geld in die OPEL-Kasse gespuelt werden und unsere Gesetzeshueter haetten neue Fliewatuets.

Dumm nur, dass Auftraege ausgeschrieben werden muessen und nicht danach vergeben werden duerfen, welcher Automobilhersteller sich der Pleite gerade am naechsten fuehlt. Das laesst sich so 1:1 auf jede Dir genehme Branche uebertragen. Im Falle der Automobilindustrie kaeme noch eine fatale Signalwirkung dazu: baut ruhig weiter Guerkchen. Wenn die Kunden sie nicht wollen, kaufen wir sie eben. Der Staat als Resteverwerter um des sozialen Burgfriedens willen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dumm ist halt, wenn die Politik auf die Idee kommt, dass ausgerechnet der 250km/h-Geländewagen-Wirtschaftszweig gefördert werden muss. (damit er nach "der Krise" Pleite geht?)



Tut sie das? Denn falls das eine Anspielung auf die Umweltpraemie war - deren Zielgruppe kauft wohl kaum solche Fahrzeuge (siehe auch Dein eigenes DACIA-Beispiel oder Statistiken zu den Neuwagenverkaeufen im ersten Halbjahr 2009).


----------



## Procompsognathus (6. Juli 2009)

Piraten Natürlich
Sobald ich 16 bin trete ich den Piraten bei!


----------



## Octopoth (6. Juli 2009)

[x] Piratenpartei


----------



## micky12 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich würde im Moment bei keiner Partei ein Kreuz setzen...


----------



## Jeezy (8. Juli 2009)

Green!!!


----------



## axel25 (8. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar, die Grünen


----------



## Nuklon (9. Juli 2009)

Hm, zum 09. bereits mehr als letzten Monat abgestimmt. Sehr schön.


----------



## killer89 (10. Juli 2009)

Gelb , die machen für mich noch die realistischten "Versprechen" einhalten wird sie sowieso keiner, aber die Grünen und die Linken sind einfach zu weit ab jeglicher Realität... wenn wegen Grün die Strompreise steigen, beißt ihr euch alle in den Hintern 

MfG


----------



## Nuklon (11. Juli 2009)

Okay, Gelb machen die besten Versprechen?
Sie sind gegen Internetsperren, für Liberalität, Freiheit der Bürge usw. und wollen eine Koalition mit der Union, was alles schon von vornherein zur Farce werden lässt.
Finde ich nicht wirklich realistisch. Sorry


----------



## NGamers (11. Juli 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Okay, Gelb machen die besten Versprechen?
> Sie sind gegen Internetsperren, für Liberalität, Freiheit der Bürge usw. und wollen eine Koalition mit der Union, was alles schon von vornherein zur Farce werden lässt.
> Finde ich nicht wirklich realistisch. Sorry







> CDU und FDP reichten am 30.06.2009 einen neuen Gesetzesentwurf in Hessen ein. Laut diesem soll der Polizei das heimliche Anbringen von Wanzen und Kameras in Privatwohnungen erlaubt werden. Ebenso soll unter anderem der Kfz-Massenabgleich wieder eingeführt werden.
> 
> Auch soll es der Polizei erlaubt werden, präventiv auf die in Deutschland gespeicherten Vorratsdaten zuzugreifen, gegen welche momentan diverse Verfassungsbeschwerden laufen. Des Weiteren soll es ihr möglich sein, den Mobilfunk durch technische Maßnahmen mittels Blockiergeräten zu blockieren.
> 
> Spionageprogramme, welche zum Abhören von Mails, Chats und Internettelefonaten eingesetzt werden können, werden der hessischen Polizei ebenso zugänglich gemacht. Die Datenauslieferung ins Ausland erfolgt nach diesem Entwurf mit weitaus weniger Auflagen als bisher.



CDU und FDP wollen Eingriffsrechte der Polizei erweitern


----------



## MomentInTime (12. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich sowas lese, schwankt meine Stimmung zwischen Angewidertsein und Hohn.
So viel zu unseren selbsterklärten "Wächtern der Bürgerrechte" von der FDP.
Nun ja, vielleicht ist mit "Wächter" wohl der Gefängniswächter gemeint, der noch mal seine
Runde durch den Zentralflur vor den eingekehrerten Bürgerrechten dreht...


----------



## Bucklew (12. Juli 2009)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese, schwankt meine Stimmung zwischen Angewidertsein und Hohn.
> So viel zu unseren selbsterklärten "Wächtern der Bürgerrechte" von der FDP.
> Nun ja, vielleicht ist mit "Wächter" wohl der Gefängniswächter gemeint, der noch mal seine
> Runde durch den Zentralflur vor den eingekehrerten Bürgerrechten dreht...


Die FDP ist spätestens seit der Finanzkrise unwählbar. Und wenn sie mit der nächsten Wahl an der Macht sind, werfen sie sowieso alle ihre Grundkonzepte über Bord...


----------



## killer89 (12. Juli 2009)

Als wenn das bei all den anderen Parteien besser ist  
Es ist doch ohnehin fast egal, wen man wählt, der gekniffene ist am Ende doch der Wähler. Das Schönste ist doch auch, wenn auf der einen Seite die Union einen Vorschlag macht und die SPD lehnts ab und etwas später kommt die SPD mit fast dem gleichen Vorschlag und die Union lehnt ab... 

Die Parteien sind ohnehin im Dauerwahlkampf und brauchen zu lange für *sinnvolle* Vorschläge um diese auch sinnvoll in ein Gesetz umzusetzen. Wenn ich mir schon diese lächerliche Killerspieldiskussion anschaue bekomm ichs  Man sollte die Eltern auch mal mehr in die Verantwortung nehmen und auch mal mehr für die Jugend machen. Vereine sollten zum Beispiel auch mal finanziell unterstützt werden, damit diese widerum die Jugend von der Straße holen kann um diese zu beschäftigen. 

Naja... wird n bissl OT, aber ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich hier mal angerissen hab.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2009)

Ihre Grundkonzepten ist die FDP eigentlich immer sehr treu - nur macht sie mit denen nie Wahlkampf, jedenfalls nicht beim normalen Bürger von der Straße.
Eher bei großen Wirtschafts-lobbys.
Aber wenn Vattenfall weiterhin alle 1-2 Tage weitere Fehler und Schäden einräumt, dann könnten die nächsten Wochen sowieso von einem Thema dominiert werden, bei dem FDP und Union traditionell hoffnungslos für veraltete Ansichten eintreten.


----------



## Bucklew (12. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ihre Grundkonzepten ist die FDP eigentlich immer sehr treu - nur macht sie mit denen nie Wahlkampf, jedenfalls nicht beim normalen Bürger von der Straße.


Sieht man ja oben beim Link aus Hessen 

Im Bundestag groß gegen Netzsperren ausmucken und in Hessen das gleiche billigen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2009)

Die sind in Frankfurt mal mit der Legalisierung von Cannabis angetreten... - kannst du dir Westerwelle mit einer entsprechenden Rede im Bundestag vorstellen? 

Nöp.
Für mich bleibt die FDP bis auf weiteres ne Partei für Unternehmer. Und zwar eine, die im -jetzt erwiesenermaßen- nicht akzeptablen vor-Krise-Denken festhängt. Bis zur Wahl wird sich das sicherlich auch nicht mehr ändern. Bleibt die Frage, wieviele der Deutschen das bis dahin genauso sehen.


----------



## Bucklew (12. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt die FDP bis auf weiteres ne Partei für Unternehmer. Und zwar eine, die im -jetzt erwiesenermaßen- nicht akzeptablen vor-Krise-Denken festhängt. Bis zur Wahl wird sich das sicherlich auch nicht mehr ändern. Bleibt die Frage, wieviele der Deutschen das bis dahin genauso sehen.


Hoffentlich viele...


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Juli 2009)

Eine (Teil-)Lösung des Wahlkampfproblems wäre die Legislaturperiode zu verlängern. Sechs Jahre mindestens. 

Nur macht das niemand. Wahlkampf vor (Alltags-)Politik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2009)

Das Problem ist ja nicht "viel Wahlkampf" als solches - sondern "wenig Einflussnahme durch die Bürger".
Ob die wenig Einfluss nehmen, weil ihnen permanent Lügen aufgetischt werden oder/und (ich traue unseren Politikern auch einen 2 Jahre dauernden Wahlkampf zu) weil sie so selten überhaupt mal gefragt werden, macht da auch keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, dass die ganzen "Steuergeschenke" nicht zu Stande gekommen wären, wenn die Wahl erst in zwei Jahren stattfinden würde. 

Was den Staat in den nächsten Jahrzehnten kaputt machen wird, sind keine Verbote von Killerspielen, sondern die Staatsschulden. Diverse Bevölkerungsschichten werden das bald zu spüren bekommen. Interessanterweise scheinen mir mehr (potenzielle) Wähler beim Thema Killerspiele mehr politisches Engagement zu zeigen, als in der Steuerpolitik (was ungleich wichtiger ist). Kann natürlich auch an der medialen Ausschlachtung liegen. Wer aber erst durch Medien darauf aufmerksam wird, darf sich mindestens einmal ganz groß über seine eigene Phlegmatik schämen. 

Eine fehlende Einflussnahme liegt nicht nur am Staat selbst, sondern auch den Wählern. Demonstrationen sind ein typisches Beispiel. Es gibt aber noch mehr Einflussmöglichkeiten, die wesentlich effektiver sind, nur wollen die Wähler das nicht (Lust, Zeit, andere Ausreden). Die fehlende Einflussnahme ist also teils selbstgemacht. Da braucht man sich nicht zu beschweren. Dabei wäre es so einfach. Noch einfacher als vor zwanzig Jahren, dank Internet und Email.


----------



## killer89 (12. Juli 2009)

Du hast nicht unrecht Pokerclock, nur muss man doch auch bedenken, dass diese (potenziellen) Wähler sich gerade um das Thema Killerspiele und Co kümmern, weil es sie direkt betrifft. Andererseits bezahlen diese Leute, so wie ich, noch keine Steuern, sei es, weil sie zu jung sind und die sog. Killerspiele ohnehin nicht spielen dürften oder weil sie einfach noch ein Lehrlingsgehalt beziehen, worauf noch keine Steuern erhoben werden. 

Zum Punkt der Einflussnahme kann ich nur sagen, dass es vermutlich auch daran liegt, dass sich die Einzelnen denken "ich alleine bringe sowieso nix" oder "egal was ich wähle, kommt doch eh nur Murks raus". Bei vielen fehlt auch in gewisser Weise eine Reife und das Verständnis für einige (politische) Gegebenheiten. 

Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich diese uneingeschränkt besitze, ich bin ja auch noch recht jung, aber wenn ich bedenke, dass mein kleiner Cousin mit seinen 16 Jahren (eigeschränkt) wählen darf und auch in 2 Jahren mit 18 noch keinen Plan von tuten und blasen haben wird, dann sehe ich schwarz.
Bei vielen ist es nun einmal so, dass sie sich einfach nicht für Politik interessieren bzw. nur bei Themen, die sie direkt betreffen (Stichwort: Killerspiele).

Was aber kümmert mich jemand, von dem ich noch nie was gehört habe und der mir jetzt erzählen will in Afghanistan geht die Post ab, das ist doch so weit weg (mal überspitzt ausgedrückt).

MfG


----------



## Nuklon (13. Juli 2009)

Eine Verlängerung der Legislaturperiode könnte das Problem auch verschlimmern, da so der Anreiz der Wahlgeschenke und Versprechen dann extrem hoch liegt. Und sie haben dann 2 Jahre mehr Zeit aktiv neben dem Bürger zu agieren. Die Frage für mich ist dann immer ob Politiker ihren Beruf falsch verstehen, eher als Marketinngmanager statt als Bürgervertreter. 


Eine Verkürzung hat, glaub ich, keinen Sinn. 
-----------------
Das Thema Egoshooter (warum benutzt ihr selbst Killerspiele als Begriff?) hat eher grundlegende Bedeutung. Warum? Weil es relativ populistisch ist, von den Themen wie Schulden ablenken soll und im Endeffekt nur einer Minderheit schadet um der Politik einen Grund gegeben zu haben, etwas gutes getan zu haben.
----------------
Es ist was Killer und Pokerglock andeuten, die Menschen reden, machen aber nichts dagegen. Wenn mehr menschen der Generation 18-30 sich aktiv an der Politik beteiligen würden, ohne den Antrieb zu haben Vollblutpolitiker zu werden.


Auch sehe ich verzweifelte  Jusos, Julis und Leute von der Jungen Union, die gegen ihre Parteioberen Sturm laufen, aber in deren Ansichten stecken bleiben, unterdrückt werden. 
Siehe den Anlauf auf dem letzten Bundesparteitag der SPD das Zugangserschwernisgesetz für Kinderpornographie doch noch zu stoppen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Eine Verlängerung der Legislaturperiode könnte das Problem auch verschlimmern, da so der Anreiz der Wahlgeschenke und Versprechen dann extrem hoch liegt. Und sie haben dann 2 Jahre mehr Zeit aktiv neben dem Bürger zu agieren. Die Frage für mich ist dann immer ob Politiker ihren Beruf falsch verstehen, eher als Marketinngmanager statt als Bürgervertreter.



Nunja, Politiker machen das, wofür sie gewählt werden.
Und der Wähler wählt Politiker primär danach, wie gut die sich vermarkten können -> die "Marketingmanager" kommen in die Politik, nicht die "Bürgervertreter".
Das ist das Grunddilemma einer Demokratie, für die sich niemand interessiert.




> Eine Verkürzung hat, glaub ich, keinen Sinn.



Hmm - ne extrem Verkürzung würde das reine Wahlkampfproblem beheben (z.B. alle 6-12 Monate Wahl. Da kann man nicht mehr zwischen Arbeit und Wahlkampf differenzieren, sondern muss sich über politische Entscheidungen proflieren. Falsche Versprechungen lassen sich auch nicht mehr realisieren.
Vernünftige Politik mit solider Planung aber vermutlich auch nicht


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juli 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht unrecht Pokerclock, nur muss man doch auch bedenken, dass diese (potenziellen) Wähler sich gerade um das Thema Killerspiele und Co kümmern, weil es sie direkt betrifft. Andererseits bezahlen diese Leute, so wie ich, noch keine Steuern, sei es, weil sie zu jung sind und die sog. Killerspiele ohnehin nicht spielen dürften oder weil sie einfach noch ein Lehrlingsgehalt beziehen, worauf noch keine Steuern erhoben werden.
> MfG



Das Argument lasse ich nicht gelten. Auch ein sechzehnjähriger hat mit Sicherheit schon mal Steuern bezahlt. MwSt bei jedem Kauf von PC-Hardware. Ökosteuer, wenn er einen Roller fährt. MwSt wenn er beim Magges oder Burger King ein paar Pommes in den Rachen schaufelt. Also müsste ihn auch mal so manche Diskussion über 7% oder 19% tangiert haben. Nach dem Interesse zu urteilen scheinbar nicht.

Auch einem U18 jährigen muss auffallen, dass wenn irgendwo Steuern erlassen werden, anderswo Steuern wieder erhöht werden. Es ihn also auch betreffen wird, wegen den knappen finanziellen Reserven wohl noch stärker. Dennoch passiert von den Meisten nix und es wird teilnahmslos abgewunken. 

Aber bei Computerspielen wird dann wieder mit aller Macht demonstriert, rebelliert ja sogar an Petitionen teilgenommen. Interessanterweise auch weit unter dem Alter, das für die Freigabe vorgesehen ist. 



Nuklon schrieb:


> Das Thema Egoshooter (warum benutzt ihr selbst Killerspiele als Begriff?)



Hat sich leider mittlerweile eingebürgert. Zumindest versteht jeder sofort, was ich mit dem Begriff ansprechen will. Was diese Wortneuschöpfung aussagt, wissen wir ja bis heute nicht.


----------



## killer89 (13. Juli 2009)

Nunja... ich dachte eigentlich, dass du mich verstehst; mit dem Punkt "Steuern" waren die Steuern aufs Gehalt gemeint... den Sprit bezahlen viele nichtmal selbst (so zumindest meine Erfahrung im Bekanntenkreis) und bei PC-Hardware kümmern sich viele in dem Alter eher um den Preis den sie bezahlen müssen und nicht darum, wie er zustande kommt... zumindest bei vielen ist das so. Essen bei Mecces oder BK, ok, aber ich glaub, dass sich da auch viele nicht drum kümmern bzw. es auch nicht wissen, dass dort die 7% MwSt. drauf sind.

Und glaub mir, daran denken viele auch nicht, dass an anderen Stellen widerum das Geld für Steuersenkungen ja irgendwo auch wieder reinkommen muss. Wobei ich persönlich eine Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer eher verstehen konnte, als eine Erhöhung der Einkommensteuer. Schließlich trifft die MwSt. jeden. Bei der Einkommensteuer flutschen hingegen sog. Geringverdiener durch oder auch, was, wie ich finde, besonders hart ist, eben die Großverdiener, wo das Verhältnis zum Normalverdiener nicht stimmt, zumindest angesichts des totalen Verdienstes.

Nehmen wir einen Normalverdiener, der 4000 brutto bekommt und zu 50% (jetzt mal übertrieben) versteuern muss und einen Großverdiener, der 1 Mio bekommt und auch zu 50% versteuert. Dem kleinen Mann tuts mehr weh... . Klar, verdienen sich die Großverdiener ihr Geld, schließlich arbeiten die ja auch hart, aber mit welcher Begründung bezieht ein Bankenmanager noch immer ein Millionengehalt bzw. kassiert er noch eine Rieseprämie, obwohl die Bank pleite ist?

Jeder normale Arbeitnehmer hätte nach sowas OHNE Abfindung gehen müssen und am besten noch Strafen etc. zahlen müssen, das steht in keinem Verhältnis... .

Dort finde ich, müssten die Politiker auch mal ansetzen... .

Naja... meine Meinung, sagt was dazu oder lasst es. 

MfG


----------



## Nuklon (13. Juli 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Klar, verdienen sich die Großverdiener ihr Geld, schließlich arbeiten die ja auch hart, aber mit welcher Begründung bezieht ein Bankenmanager noch immer ein Millionengehalt bzw. kassiert er noch eine Rieseprämie, obwohl die Bank pleite ist?
> 
> Jeder normale Arbeitnehmer hätte nach sowas OHNE Abfindung gehen müssen und am besten noch Strafen etc. zahlen müssen, das steht in keinem Verhältnis... .


Sie machen es weil sie es können und damit durchkommen, so einfach ist das.
Aber die Manager sind doch auch wie die Egoshooterspieler wieder nur ein Sündenbock auf den man es schieben kann.
Es ändert nichts grundlegend an der Problematik. Die Manager sind ja auch nur Spießrutenläufer der Aktionäre und Äktionäre sind im letzten Fall immer Bürger, auch wenn da ein paar Firmen dazwischen sind in der Kette.
Es ist wie Politiker und Volk. Solange sie damit durchkommen, machen sie es.


----------



## c4p44! (13. Juli 2009)

Also vom Prinzip her, sind die Piraten recht interessant und bringen vielleicht auch endlich die großen Neuerungen der Kommunikationstechnologie richtig in die Politik. Ich erinnere mich noch an ein Video bei dem zdf-Kinderreporter Bundespolitiker zum Thema Internet befragt haben.. Nennen sie mir doch mal ein paar Browser! "öhhhm ähhhh jaaaa" 
Was mich nur etwas stört, ist die Tatsache, dass sie alle Leute, die geistig etwas schaffen "enteignen" wollen. Ich finde auch ein Musiker gehört gerecht, für das was er geschaffen hat, entlohnt. Denn was viele scheinbar gerne verdrängen ist, dass die Leute sich nicht eben 5 min hinsetzten und den Song aufschreiben, ins Studio rennen und den nebenbei aufnehmen. Es müsste einfach die Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, dass zb. Musik auch für viele Leute günstig zu erhalten ist. Was mit Internet und Co kein großes Problem darstellen dürfte.
Vielleicht wäre eine schön an der einen oder anderen Stelle angesprochene "Kulturflatrate" eine vernünftige Lösung, bei der Produzenten, wie Kunden zufrieden sind. Außerdem muss die Musikindustrie langsam mal erkennen, dass die Leute einfach kein 10€ für ne CD mit vielleicht einem guten Song ausgeben wollen, wenn sie die Möglichkeiten haben, sich diesen Song auch anders zu beschaffen. Und anstatt die Verbreitung von Medien über das Internet mit Kopierschutz und DRM zu blockieren oder erschweren endlich diesen Vertriebsweg, der im übrigen noch einige weitere Vorteile bietet, fördern.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Juli 2009)

Filesharing zu legalisieren wäre gut für Künstler, niemand würde enteignet. Es ist erwiesen, dass Filesharer mehr Musik/Filme kaufen. Ist ja auch klar, dank Filesharing lernt man viele neue Musiker und Musikrichtungen kennen. Was die Leute mögen, das kaufen sie, auch wenn sie es gratis downloaden können. Probehören zu kriminalisieren ist Mist.


----------



## theLamer (14. Juli 2009)

[X] Priaten

Diesmal nicht FDP... Ne Koalition mit CDU FDP Piraten wäre nicht schlecht... da wäre dann immerhin noch Wirtschaftskompetenz mit drin


----------



## Nuklon (14. Juli 2009)

c4p44! schrieb:


> Also vom Prinzip her, sind die Piraten recht interessant und bringen vielleicht auch endlich die großen Neuerungen der Kommunikationstechnologie richtig in die Politik. Ich erinnere mich noch an ein Video bei dem zdf-Kinderreporter Bundespolitiker zum Thema Internet befragt haben.. Nennen sie mir doch mal ein paar Browser! "öhhhm ähhhh jaaaa"
> Was mich nur etwas stört, ist die Tatsache, dass sie alle Leute, die geistig etwas schaffen "enteignen" wollen. Ich finde auch ein Musiker gehört gerecht, für das was er geschaffen hat, entlohnt. Denn was viele scheinbar gerne verdrängen ist, dass die Leute sich nicht eben 5 min hinsetzten und den Song aufschreiben, ins Studio rennen und den nebenbei aufnehmen. Es müsste einfach die Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, dass zb. Musik auch für viele Leute günstig zu erhalten ist. Was mit Internet und Co kein großes Problem darstellen dürfte.
> Vielleicht wäre eine schön an der einen oder anderen Stelle angesprochene "Kulturflatrate" eine vernünftige Lösung, bei der Produzenten, wie Kunden zufrieden sind. Außerdem muss die Musikindustrie langsam mal erkennen, dass die Leute einfach kein 10€ für ne CD mit vielleicht einem guten Song ausgeben wollen, wenn sie die Möglichkeiten haben, sich diesen Song auch anders zu beschaffen. Und anstatt die Verbreitung von Medien über das Internet mit Kopierschutz und DRM zu blockieren oder erschweren endlich diesen Vertriebsweg, der im übrigen noch einige weitere Vorteile bietet, fördern.


Wunderbar du hast es verstanden, niemand will den Künstlern eine brotlose Zukunft bieten. Auf der anderen Seite besteht die Möglichkeit es sich kostenlos zu holen. Ergo muss ein neues Modell her. Das sollte aber dann gerecht durchdacht sein.
Eine Provider und Musikkonzern- abhängige Flatrate behebt dies jedoch nicht. Es sollte eine allumfassende sein. Leider bleibt da für die Musikkonzerne nicht viel Kröten übrig. Also gehen sie den Weg der Sperren, DRM und weiteren Beschränkungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2009)

Flatrates behen das überhaupt nicht, das die Leute nach wie vor bereit sein müssen, sie zu bezahlen (was wohl eher nicht der Fall ist, wenn man entsprechende Angebote in der Vergangenheit bedenkt) und weil jegliche Rückmeldung fehlt, welche Art von Kunst denn davon bezahlt werden soll. (vergleiche öffentlich-rechtliche. Im Gegensatz zu frei getauschter Musik können die aber wenigstens noch Einschaltquoten ermitteln)


----------



## MomentInTime (14. Juli 2009)

Die Kulturflaterate ist ja nicht das einzige Modell, über das gegenwärtig abgewogen und konstruktiv gearbeitet wird ...


----------



## JePe (14. Juli 2009)

Warum sollte es der Politik zustehen, der "Contentindustrie" Vermarktungsmodelle vorzuschreiben? Und worauf gruendet der (meiner Meinung nach Irr-)Glaube, jemand, der keine €0.99 fuer einen Musiktitel zu bezahlen bereit ist, wuerde irgendeinen anderen Preis bezahlen?

Gibt es wirklich nichts dringlicheres, als ein paar Halsnichtvollkriegern ihre Konsumsucht zu legalisieren; koste es was es wolle, und sei es der gesunde Menschenverstand?


----------



## MomentInTime (14. Juli 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Warum sollte es der Politik zustehen, der "Contentindustrie" Vermarktungsmodelle vorzuschreiben? Und worauf gruendet der (meiner Meinung nach Irr-)Glaube, jemand, der keine €0.99 fuer einen Musiktitel zu bezahlen bereit ist, wuerde irgendeinen anderen Preis bezahlen?
> 
> Gibt es wirklich nichts dringlicheres, als ein paar Halsnichtvollkriegern ihre Konsumsucht zu legalisieren; koste es was es wolle, und sei es der gesunde Menschenverstand?



Aber, aber, JePe, nicht so viele Totschlagargumente auf einmal. Da kommt man ja kaum mit dem Korrigieren hinterher  ...



Je nach spezifischer Beschaffenheit eines Geschäftsmodells mischt sich der Staat unterschiedlich stark ein. Von einem Diktat kann bei meinem geposteten Beispiel nicht die Rede sein. Was du meinst, ist wohl ehzer grundsätzlich eher eine Einmischung, und da geb' ich die Frage an dich zurück: Tut die Politik das doch nicht schon bereits ?  Siehe: Urheberrecht, 2. Novellierung des Urheberrechts.
Weil 1 € pro Song WUCHER ist,
wenn all die derartig erworbenen Songs mit einem üblen Systemabsturz (Abrauchen), unwiderruflich futsch sind
wegen DRM
wegen MINDERWERTIGER mp3-Qualität (129 k, oder 192 k)
weil dieser ganze Ansatz, diese unknappen geistigen Werke künstlich zu verknappen und wie eine knappe Ware im Internet zu behandeln, hirnrissig ist
 
Merkst du nicht, wie du dir widersprichst, wenn du einerseits den für Künstler vorteilhaften Ansatz der Förderung zeitgemäßer Geschäftsmodelle zur Kenntnis nimmst, aber dann noch immer behauptest, dass diejenigen, die sich mit dem Thema Urheberrecht befassen, lediglich eine Kostenlos-Kultur etablieren wollen ?


----------



## JePe (15. Juli 2009)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Je nach spezifischer Beschaffenheit eines Geschäftsmodells mischt sich der Staat unterschiedlich stark ein.



Wo waere das beispielsweise? Falls das



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Tut die Politik das doch nicht schon bereits ?  Siehe: Urheberrecht, 2. Novellierung des Urheberrechts.



die Antwort sein soll, habe ich sie nicht verstanden. Der Staat schreibt niemandem vor, seine Rechte von z. B. der GEMA wahrnehmen zu lassen. Der Staat hindert auch niemanden daran, sich selbst zu vermarkten oder eine alternative Vermarktungsgesellschaft ins Leben zu rufen.



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> wenn all die derartig erworbenen Songs mit einem üblen Systemabsturz (Abrauchen), unwiderruflich futsch sind



Backup? Bei musicload.de sind uebrigens mehrere Downloads moeglich.



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> wegen DRM



Wo gibt es das noch?



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> wegen MINDERWERTIGER mp3-Qualität (129 k, oder 192 k)



Die Qualitaet steigt nicht, nur weil der Preis faellt oder die "Ware" zum Freiwild erklaert wird. Das "die Qualitaet ist schlecht"-Argument ist von vielen verlogenen Argumenten vermutlich das verlogenste ueberhaupt. Wenn etwas so schlecht ist - warum es dann stehlen, pardon: urheberrechtsverletzen?



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> weil dieser ganze Ansatz, diese unknappen geistigen Werke künstlich zu verknappen und wie eine knappe Ware im Internet zu behandeln, hirnrissig ist



"Hirnrissig" ist das konstruierte Argument, ein Werk sei "unknapp", nur weil es sich mal eben so vervielfaeltigen laesst. Autos waren auch nicht "unknapp", bevor Wegfahrsperren Pflicht und die Alarmanlagen besser wurden. Sie waren nur leichter zu stehlen. DRM haben Autos heute uebrigens immer noch. Z. B. in Form von Fahrgestellnummern. Abschaffen, sofort!

Die "Knappheit" *seines* Werkes bestimmt der Urheber oder der, den er damit beauftragt hat.



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Merkst du nicht, wie du dir widersprichst, wenn du einerseits den für Künstler vorteilhaften Ansatz der Förderung zeitgemäßer Geschäftsmodelle zur Kenntnis nimmst,(...)



Dass eine Kulturflatrate oder Dein gepostetes Beispiel "vorteilhaft" fuer den Schoepfer ist, ist eine Behauptung - der ich widerspreche. Wusstest Du, dass WARNER sich mit der "Kulturflatrate" gut anfreunden koennte? In diesem Fall - wuerde sich fuer den Kuenstler selbst ueberhaupt nichts aendern. Um den geht es doch aber angeblich ... ?



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> (...)aber dann noch immer behauptest, dass diejenigen, die sich mit dem Thema Urheberrecht befassen, lediglich eine Kostenlos-Kultur etablieren wollen ?



Sicher nicht jeder, der sich damit beschaeftigt. Aber weite Teile der PIRATEN und zweifelsfrei die ueberwaeltigende Mehrheit ihrer Waehler.

Gegenfrage: warum sollte im Rahmen einer Flatrate der Baeckermeister, der seinen Breitbandzugang nur dazu nutzt, eMails zu lesen, Dir Deinen Musikkonsum subventionieren?


----------



## Bucklew (15. Juli 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Warum sollte es der Politik zustehen, der "Contentindustrie" Vermarktungsmodelle vorzuschreiben?


Wie war das noch grad mit den Roaminggebühren für Handys? Wurde da der "Contentindustrie" nicht auch ein Maximalpreis vorgeschlagen befohlen?



JePe schrieb:


> Sicher nicht jeder, der sich damit beschaeftigt. Aber weite Teile der PIRATEN und zweifelsfrei die ueberwaeltigende Mehrheit ihrer Waehler.


Vielleicht sollte man erstmal das Wahlprogramm einer Partei lesen und vorallem VERSTEHEN, bevor man sie in aller öffentlichkeit verleumdet?



JePe schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: warum sollte im Rahmen einer Flatrate der Baeckermeister, der seinen Breitbandzugang nur dazu nutzt, eMails zu lesen, Dir Deinen Musikkonsum subventionieren?


Nun ja, der Bäckermeister bezahlt bereits HEUTE deine öffentlich-rechtliche Propaganda, worüber du deine "Informationen" über Priatenpartei und Musikindustire beziehst. Warum sollte das beim Musikkonsum anders sein?


----------



## DaStash (15. Juli 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich nichts dringlicheres, als ein paar Halsnichtvollkriegern ihre Konsumsucht zu legalisieren; koste es was es wolle, und sei es der gesunde Menschenverstand?


Wen genau meinst du jetzt in dem thematischen Kontext, die Contentindustrie, die Gema oder die ill. Filesharer??  


Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Filesharing zu legalisieren wäre gut für Künstler, niemand würde enteignet. Es ist erwiesen, dass Filesharer mehr Musik/Filme kaufen.


Das stimmt, hatte ich auch mal gelesen. Jedoch wurde auch schon belegt, dass kleine Labels durchaus unter den Folgen von illegalen Downloads zu leiden haben und bei denen wirkt sich das eben viel stärker aus, als bei großen Majorlabels. 


> Ist ja auch klar, dank Filesharing lernt man viele neue Musiker und Musikrichtungen kennen. Was die Leute mögen, das kaufen sie, auch wenn sie es gratis downloaden können. Probehören zu kriminalisieren ist Mist.


Dem stimme ich auch zu. Das ist ja auch der Hauptkritikpunkt der Filesharerszene, nämlich das nicht jeder Download ein entgangener Gewinn bedeutet. Dennoch sollte man vom Rechtsempfinden den "Künstlern" die Entscheidung überlassen ob ihre geistigen Werke kostenlos, zum Probehören, runtergeladen werden dürfen oder nicht.

Ich finde das Thema generell sehr schwierig. Meiner Meinung nach müsste folgendes passieren.:

Weniger Gebühren für legale Downloads( maximal 49 Cent pro Titel), weil die Gegenleistung fehlt(keine CD, schlechtere Quallität, kein Cover, keine weiteren Beilagen etc.). Es kann einfach nicht sein das in Summe MP3 Downloads genauso teuer sind wie CD Käufe aber dafür quallitativ wesentlich schlechter. Da steckt System hinter. Die Contentindustrie versucht damit ihre CD Abverkäufe einigermaßen konstant zu halten. ---> Daraus folgt, dass die illegalen Downloadraten abnehmen und zunehmend mehr User sich ihre Musik legal besorgen werden.

Illegale Downloads sollten bagatellisiert werden. Warum? Weil die meisten eben Downloaden, da es mittlerweile zu einer Kultur geworden ist. Es wurde ja schon nachgewiesen das interessante Inhalte auch gekauft werden, so wie man es eben auch beim CD Kauf macht. Erst 20 CD´s anhören und anschliessend 2-3 kaufen. Des Weiteren sollte man den User nicht dafür bestrafen, dass die Contentindustrie es versäumt hat, sich rechtzeitig auf den technischen Fortschritt und die neuen Gegebenheiten einzustellen und ihre Geschäftsmodelle dementsprechend anzupassen. Hätten man früher agiert, so würde man jetzt schon viel weiter in dem Thema sein und das Maß an illegalen Downloads auf eine normal, übliche, nicht zu verhindernde Menge, reduzieren können. 
Des Weiteren muss es tunlichst unterbunden werden, dass das Internet zu einer Plattform wird wo an jeder Ecke bezahlt werden muss und das oftmals ungerechtfertigt. Beispiel: Die amerikanische Gema hat mit youtube für ihre Klienten eine monatliche Gebühr, für das Darstellen derer Musik verabschiedet. Nun treibt sie aber auch bei anderen Webseiten Geld ein, die lediglich auf die youtubevideos verlinken. Das wäre ja eine Doppelvergütung für ein bereits vergütetes Produkt. Solche Raffgiermentalität verurteile ich und dies sollte notfalls auch mit Gesetzesvorgaben unmöglich gemacht werden. Jedoch sehe ich diesbezüglich keine politische Unterstützung, da die Lobby der Contentindustrie im Allgemeinen sehr politisch Einflussreich ist, siehe auch Thema Sarkozy und Threestrikes-Gesetz.

Wenn die Geschäftsmodelle der Contentindustrie sich an die heutigen Gegenbenheiten anpasst, dann sehe ich eine deutliche Erhöhung der legalen Bezahldownloads und wesentliich weniger Raubkopieen. Sollte es allerdings, wie es bis jetzt aussieht, dabei bleiben, dass krampfhaft an einem alten unzeitgemäßen System festgehalten wird und das ganze auch noch mit politischer Untertsützung, dann sehe ich eher sinkende Umsätze und eine Verschlechterung der jetzigen Lage. Die User sind einfach nicht mehr Bereit der Contentindustrie so viel Geld in den Rachen zu stopfen und suchen sich günstigere(kostenlose ALternativen. Auch wenn das moralisch, in gewissem Sinne, verwerflich ist, so spiegelt es doch den Istzustand wieder und entweder man passt sich daran an oder leidet darunter. Jedenfalls wird man nicht dutzende Millionen Downloader dazu bewegen können, dies zukünftig zu unterbinden. 

p.s.: Aßerdem sollte es endlich unterbunden werden, dass trotz Gesetzeslage es unterbunden wird(durch den Einsatz von Kopierschutzmechanismen) eine private Sicherungskopie angelegt werden kann. Es müsste der Passus das Kopierschutzmechanismen nicht umgangen werden dürfen in dem Zusammenhang mit Sicherungskopie als Ausnahmeregelung erweitert werden.

MfG


----------



## DOTL (15. Juli 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> is den sie bezahlen müssen und nicht darum, wie er zustande kommt... zumindest bei vielen ist das so. Essen bei Mecces oder BK, ok, aber ich glaub, dass sich da auch viele nicht drum kümmern bzw. es auch nicht wissen, *dass dort die 7% MwSt. drauf sind.*


 
7% und 19%.

Es kommt darauf an, ob man den Burger in der Filliale isst oder ob man ihn mitnimmt. Dementsprechend fallen auch unterschiedliche indirekte Steuern an - also 7% bzw. 19% MwSt bzw. USt.

Beim Endverbraucherpreis merkt man nichts, nur ist die Marge für BurgerKing oder MacDonalds geringer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach müsste folgendes passieren.:
> 
> Weniger Gebühren für legale Downloads( maximal 49 Cent pro Titel), weil die Gegenleistung fehlt(keine CD, schlechtere Quallität, kein Cover, keine weiteren Beilagen etc.). Es kann einfach nicht sein das in Summe MP3 Downloads genauso teuer sind wie CD Käufe aber dafür quallitativ wesentlich schlechter. Da steckt System hinter.



Jup. Das System nennt sich "Gewinnmaximierung" und ist zentraler Bestandteil unserer Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsform.



> Illegale Downloads sollten bagatellisiert werden. Warum? Weil die meisten eben Downloaden, da es mittlerweile zu einer Kultur geworden ist.



Interessante Argumentationsweise.



> Es wurde ja schon nachgewiesen das interessante Inhalte auch gekauft werden



Wurde auch schon mal nachgewiesen, dass das, in Bezug auf Raubkopien, in mindestens gleichem Umfange stattfindet? Also das mindestens soviele Leute zusätzlich ein Produkt kaufen, weil sie es via Raubkopie antesten konnten, wie es Leute weniger kaufen, weil sie nicht dafür bezahlen müsen?



> Des Weiteren sollte man den User nicht dafür bestrafen, dass die Contentindustrie es versäumt hat, sich rechtzeitig auf den technischen Fortschritt und die neuen Gegebenheiten einzustellen und ihre Geschäftsmodelle dementsprechend anzupassen.



Hmm - wer sich nicht rechtzeitig an den Fortschritt anpasst, muss halt damit Leben, dass seine Rechte mit Füßen getreten werden?
So nach dem Motto: Wer die Entwicklung der Leiter verpennt und seine Mauer nicht mit Stacheldraht verstärkt, der muss den Campingplatz in seinem Garten akzeptieren?



> Des Weiteren muss es tunlichst unterbunden werden, dass das Internet zu einer Plattform wird wo an jeder Ecke bezahlt werden muss



Again: Grundprinzip unseres Systems. Und das mal eben jedem zu verbieten verstößt auch noch gegen Grundrechte. 



> Die User sind einfach nicht mehr Bereit der Contentindustrie so viel Geld in den Rachen zu stopfen



Die Geiz ist Geil Fraktion ist nie bereit, irgendwem eine noch so kleine Summe zu überlassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> 7% und 19%.
> 
> Es kommt darauf an, ob man den Burger in der Filliale isst oder ob man ihn mitnimmt. Dementsprechend fallen auch unterschiedliche indirekte Steuern an - also 7% bzw. 19% MwSt bzw. USt.
> 
> Beim Endverbraucherpreis merkt man nichts, nur ist die Marge für BurgerKing oder MacDonalds geringer.



D.h. wenn ich meinen Burger einfach "zum mitnehmen" bestelle, sorge ich für eine Umverteilung von McD in den deutschen Haushalt? 
(blöd, dass die nur Franchise und keine echte Kette sind  )


----------



## DaStash (15. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup. Das System nennt sich "Gewinnmaximierung" und ist zentraler Bestandteil unserer Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsform.


 Dann wurde in dem Punkt denke ich eine gewisse Grenze überschritten. Siehe höhere Tabaksteuer. Irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht wo man mit Erhöhung der Kosten und i. d. R. auch des Gewinns, genau das Gegenteil erreicht.


> Interessante Argumentationsweise.


 Ich will das nicht beführworten aber m. M. n. ist das ein Trend/ Gegebenheit, die man nicht mehr rückgängig machen kann. Dazu hätte man früher intervenieren sollen.


> Wurde auch schon mal nachgewiesen, dass das, in Bezug auf Raubkopien, in mindestens gleichem Umfange stattfindet? Also das mindestens soviele Leute zusätzlich ein Produkt kaufen, weil sie es via Raubkopie antesten konnten, wie es Leute weniger kaufen, weil sie nicht dafür bezahlen müsen?


 Nicht das ich wüsste. Ich gehe tzd. davon aus, dass das Gros der User bereit ist, für ihr perönlichen Favoriten Geld zu bezahlen.


> Hmm - wer sich nicht rechtzeitig an den Fortschritt anpasst, muss halt damit Leben, dass seine Rechte mit Füßen getreten werden?
> So nach dem Motto: Wer die Entwicklung der Leiter verpennt und seine Mauer nicht mit Stacheldraht verstärkt, der muss den Campingplatz in seinem Garten akzeptieren?


 Nein, so meinte ich das nicht. Wie oben beschrieben mit der Kultur, ist das eine Gegebenheit, die sich nicht mehr rückgängig machen läßt und wie mit dem Tabakargument angeführt, bringt es irgendwann eher das Gegenteil, wenn man Restriktionen erhöht oder die Preise nach oben schraubt um die Differenz zwischen den Vorjahresgwinnen und den Jetzigen auszugleichen. Ich denke eben das es für die Contentindustrie am effektivsten ist, wenn sie sich auf die neuen Gegenbenheiten einstellt und versucht ihre Produkte dementsprechend anzupassen. Und hätten sie nicht zwanghaft an einem veralterten Geschäftsmodell festgehalten und früher den Trend der Zeit erkannt, wären, denke ich, die negativen Folgen auch geringer gewesen. 


> Again: Grundprinzip unseres Systems. Und das mal eben jedem zu verbieten verstößt auch noch gegen Grundrechte.


 Es kann aber auch nicht rechtens sein, dass man für ein Produkt drei mal bezahlen muss, obwohl es bereits vergütet wurde(siehe youtube-Beispiel). Das finde ich moralisch äußerst bedenklich und kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es rechtlich kritisch ist. Ansonsten würde ja auch nicht über das genannte Beispiel der amerikanischen Gema, ein Prozess geführt werden. 


> Die Geiz ist Geil Fraktion ist nie bereit, irgendwem eine noch so kleine Summe zu überlassen.


Sicherlich hat sich durch die neuen Medien die Grunanzahl von notorischen Runterladern erhöht jedoch ist das ein Prozess der so nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden kann. Ich denke das man bei einer besseren Preis/Leistung auch die nachwievor steigenden Abzatzzahlen der Contenindustrie weiter erhöhen kann. Somit wäre dem System(Gewinnmaximierung) und dem Endverbraucher genüge getan.

MfG


----------



## JePe (15. Juli 2009)

Im Kern ist Deine Argumentation also "et iss wie et iss"?

Noe.

Nur, weil sich etwas zur "Kultur" verfestigt hat (Unkultur passt wohl besser), muss der Staat es weder hinnehmen geschweige denn mit Rechtsnormen alimentieren. Das waere Kapitulation vor der kriminellen Energie eines Teils X der Bevoelkerung. Wie gross dieser Teil ist, ist dabei voellig unerheblich. Mit derselben "Logik" liesse sich fordern, dass die Steuergesetze abgeschafft werden muessten, nur weil die Zumwinkels der Republik sich ja ohnehin nicht an sie hielten. Oder man Tempolimits abschafft, weil sie ja sowieso uebertreten werden.

Stattdessen schliesst man Schlupfloecher. Stellt Radargeraete auf. Oder schafft Rechtsmittel, die Urheberrechtsdelikte verfolg- und ahndbar machen. Was dann witzigerweise von denen, die diesen Stein durch ihr Tun ueberhaupt erst ins Rollen gebracht haben, zur "Ueberwachung" oder gar "Zensur" verklaert wird, die von einer "Contentmafia", ihren "Abmahnanwaelten" und den "Lobbyhuren" betrieben wird. Warum wird das alles eigentlich nicht auch in den Rang einer "Kultur" erhoben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Dann wurde in dem Punkt denke ich eine gewisse Grenze überschritten. Siehe höhere Tabaksteuer.



Was haben Steuern jetzt damit zu tun?



> Ich will das nicht beführworten aber m. M. n. ist das ein Trend/ Gegebenheit, die man nicht mehr rückgängig machen kann. Dazu hätte man früher intervenieren sollen. ...
> Nein, so meinte ich das nicht. Wie oben beschrieben mit der Kultur, ist das eine Gegebenheit, die sich nicht mehr rückgängig machen läßt



Tjo - ich vermute mal, weder die Musikindustrie noch die Politik teilen die Ansicht, dass 10 Jahre nach der ersten Ausbreitung eines Vergehens und nachdem es vielleicht 5-10% der Bevölkerung erfasst hat, ein Gegensteuern nicht mehr möglich ist und man die Sache jetzt legalisieren müsste.
Das fällt imho in die gleiche Klasse wie Falschparker, Raser, Fahrradfahrer, die nicht alle Sicherheitsmerkmale erfüllen,...



> Ich denke eben das es für die Contentindustrie am effektivsten ist, wenn sie sich auf die neuen Gegenbenheiten einstellt und versucht ihre Produkte dementsprechend anzupassen.



Die neuen Begenbenheiten lauten "zahlen nur wenn man gerade mal Lust hat", daran lässt sich das (primäre) Produkt nicht anpassen, es ließe sich höchstens abschaffen - und damit die Contentindustrie gleich mit. 



> Nicht das ich wüsste. Ich gehe tzd. davon aus, dass das Gros der User bereit ist, für ihr perönlichen Favoriten Geld zu bezahlen.



Selbst wenn du mit dieser (ich vermute mal nicht empirisch belegbaren?) Annahme recht hättest, dürften die Einnahmen der Musik- (und erst recht Film-)Industrie dann massiv sinken, denn bislang geben die Leute für deutlich mehr ihr Geld aus, als nur ihren einen Favoriten. Und die Gewinnspanne ist zur Zeit nicht so groß, dass sich das ausgleichen würde...



> Es kann aber auch nicht rechtens sein, dass man für ein Produkt drei mal bezahlen muss, obwohl es bereits vergütet wurde(siehe youtube-Beispiel).



An diesem Beispiel erkenne ich nicht, wo die Allgemeinheit überhaupt mal bezahlt...



> Sicherlich hat sich durch die neuen Medien die Grunanzahl von notorischen Runterladern erhöht jedoch ist das ein Prozess der so nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden kann. Ich denke das man bei einer besseren Preis/Leistung auch die nachwievor steigenden Abzatzzahlen der Contenindustrie weiter erhöhen kann. Somit wäre dem System(Gewinnmaximierung) und dem Endverbraucher genüge getan.



Sicherlich kann man mit einem besseren P/L-Verhältniss die Absatzzahlen steigern - aber der Gewinn steigt dadurch noch nicht zwangsläufig.
So oder so ist das aber vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob Raubkopien legalisiert werden, oder nicht.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Juli 2009)

Tabaksteuer FTW!


----------



## Bucklew (15. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup. Das System nennt sich "Gewinnmaximierung" und ist zentraler Bestandteil unserer Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsform.


Nur das die Contentindustrie in vielerfacher Hinsicht illegale Machenschaften absolut straffrei durchführen können. Einen Wettbewerb gibt es dort fast überhaupt nicht (Kann ich mir Rambo4 von Warner oder von Universal kaufen? Nö, gibts nur von einem -> Monopol mit entsprechend weitreichenden Möglichkeiten den Preis hoch zu halten). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessante Argumentationsweise.


Warum? Das Urheberrecht ist ja nun kein Naturrecht und gibt es so ja erst seit einigen hundert jahren. Es wurde damals durch einen Wandel in der Technologie begründet und heute erleben wir erneut einen Technologiewandel. Selbstverständlich hat sich daran auch eine contentindustrie zu halten und kann nciht munter weiterarbeiten wie vorher. Können die meisten Arbeitnehmer auch nicht.

Interessant ist ja z.B. auch, dass sich viele Schriften der Aufklärung illegal unter Brechung des damaligen Urheberrechts verbreitet haben. Schon da sieht man, dass das Urheberrecht schnell (genau wie auch das Patentwesen) in einen bremsklotz verwandelt, was Wissenschaft angeht.

Das Auto hat auch das Pferd verdrängt, wenn das Internet die Contentindustrie verdrängt ist das nichts anderes.


----------



## DaStash (15. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum? Das Urheberrecht ist ja nun kein Naturrecht und gibt es so ja erst seit einigen hundert jahren. Es wurde damals durch einen Wandel in der Technologie begründet und heute erleben wir erneut einen Technologiewandel. Selbstverständlich hat sich daran auch eine contentindustrie zu halten und kann nciht munter weiterarbeiten wie vorher. Können die meisten Arbeitnehmer auch nicht.
> 
> Interessant ist ja z.B. auch, dass sich viele Schriften der Aufklärung illegal unter Brechung des damaligen Urheberrechts verbreitet haben. Schon da sieht man, dass das Urheberrecht schnell (genau wie auch das Patentwesen) in einen bremsklotz verwandelt, was Wissenschaft angeht.
> 
> Das Auto hat auch das Pferd verdrängt, wenn das Internet die Contentindustrie verdrängt ist das nichts anderes.


Danke Bucklew. Du hast das etwas besser ausgedrückt, was ich sagen wollte. 

MfG


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Juli 2009)

Lieber ein Haus im Grünen, als ein Grüner im Haus. 

[X] Piratenpartei WEIL sie meiner Meinung nach die zukunftsträchtigste Partei ist, wie zu ihrer Zeit anno 1900 die SPD.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum? Das Urheberrecht ist ja nun kein Naturrecht und gibt es so ja erst seit einigen hundert jahren. Es wurde damals durch einen Wandel in der Technologie begründet und heute erleben wir erneut einen Technologiewandel. Selbstverständlich hat sich daran auch eine contentindustrie zu halten und kann nciht munter weiterarbeiten wie vorher. Können die meisten Arbeitnehmer auch nicht.
> 
> Interessant ist ja z.B. auch, dass sich viele Schriften der Aufklärung illegal unter Brechung des damaligen Urheberrechts verbreitet haben. Schon da sieht man, dass das Urheberrecht schnell (genau wie auch das Patentwesen) in einen bremsklotz verwandelt, was Wissenschaft angeht.
> 
> Das Auto hat auch das Pferd verdrängt, wenn das Internet die Contentindustrie verdrängt ist das nichts anderes.



Ebenso wie das Patentrecht (aber nicht das Pferd) hat das Urheberrecht seinen Beitrag zu einem wesentlichen Aufschwung der daran gekoppelten Bereiche geleistet. Man sollte sehr sorgfältig überlegen, welche Konsequenzen eine de facto Abschaffung für wen unter welchen Bedingungen hätte.
Über die Wissenschaft muss man sich da auch keine großen Sorgen machen, die arbeitet selbstreflektierend - und die ersten ziehen bereits ihre Konsequenzen daraus, dass online frei verfügbare Artikel 2-5mal häufiger zitiert werden - hier geht es allein um die kommerzielle Produktion von Content, ihre Bedeutung und die Bedingungen, unter denen sie möglich ist.


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Juli 2009)

@ruyven:

Was hat uns denn das Urheberrecht in der Musik gebracht`?

Das man jetzt jeden Tag mit dem allerneuesten Popsong zugeballtert wird?
DAS ist doch keine Kunst! Musikhistorisch gesehen befinden wir uns eigentlich in einer spannenden Phase - der Abkehr von rein tonaler Musik, aber das wie und ob und wieso sind noch nicht wirklich fest - leider fällt das niemandem auf, weil ja nur die wenigsten überhaupt mal Jazz, geschweige denn Serielle Musik hörn.
Da haben mir doch die Zeiten, als einen ne Mahlersinfonie (mit echtem Orchester!!!!!1) noch aus dem Zuschauersessel gedonnert hat, wesentlich besser gefallen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2009)

Über die Qualität aktueller Popmusik lässt sich streiten (von meiner Seite nur soviel: Ich zahle für 20 Titel i.d.r. 5-10€ und es dauert nicht mehr lange, da entfällt das Copyright für einige meiner Favoriten komplett), aber fest steht, dass sie vielen gefällt.
Und fest steht ebenfalls, dass der Verkauf der selbigen die Grundlage einer Branche darstellt, die in den letzten 60-100 Jahren dafür gesorgt hat, dass (gute) Musik nicht mehr nur ein Privileg Reicher bzw. ein seltenes Vergnügen, sondern eine Freude für alle ist. Auch große Jazz-Künstler wären ohne Musik-Industrie i.d.R. keine großen - sondern höchstens im Umkreis von ein paar 100km um ihre Wirkstätte bekannt.


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Juli 2009)

@ruyven: Dito soweit.
Aber ließe sich das alles nicht ein bisschen klüger umsetzen und nicht ganz so kommerziel gestalten?

Edit: Erm. doch nicht!
Im Grunde sorgte die SCHALLPLATTE, also Medien für Musik, dafür, dass Musik allen zugänglich wurde. Das Urheberrecht ist ja nur dazu da, um darauf Profit zu schlagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht - lässt sich im Kapitalismus IRGENDETWAS nicht-kommerziell gestalten?
Hatte heute ne schöne Diskussion über die Kommerzialisierung der oben erwähnten Wissenschaft...

Und die Schallplatte kam wie von der Idee zum Massenprodukt?
Richtig: In dem sie pattentiert wurde und der Erfinder anschließend über Jahrzehnte alles daran setzte, sie kommerziell erfolgreich zu machen. Die Mühe der Entwicklung hätte sich nie gelohnt, wäre es anschließend allen möglich gewesen, dass einfache Verfahren direkt zu kopieren.
Und die Inhalte und die Tonstudios um sie aufzunehmen? Auch nicht gerade von Altruisten geschaffen, die ihre Arbeit verschenken wollten.


----------



## Nuklon (16. Juli 2009)

D.h du bist dafür alles zu kommerzialisieren? Nur weil man damit Geld verdienen kann? Ist zwar OT zur aktuellen Diskussion...


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Juli 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> D.h du bist dafür alles zu kommerzialisieren? Nur weil man damit Geld verdienen kann? Ist zwar OT zur aktuellen Diskussion...



Der *Sinn und Zweck* des Urheberrechtes und des Patentrechtes war *nie* die totale *Kommerzialisierung* von geschützten Material, Kunst etc.

Es sollte nur einen weiteren (materiellen) *Anreiz* darstellen neue Werke herzustellen.

Pervers an der momentanen Situation ist, dass zwei Lager das Urheber-/Patentrecht so verändern wollen, das zum einen der einzige Sinn die Kommerzialisierung sein soll (Contentindustrie) bzw. es so aufgeweicht werden soll, dass *der momentane Sinn* nämlich der Schutz "geistigen Eigentums" (im UrhG steht "geistige Schöpfungen" man vergleiche dazu mal die sachenrechtliche Entstehung von "Eigentum"), vollkommen verloren geht und damit auch im Grundgesetz verankerte Rechte (u.A. hier die Piratenpartei zu nennen > hier stütze ich mich auf eine Gesprächsrunde "Unter den Linden", die vor ein paar Wochen lief und auf der Phoenix Seite angeschaut werden kann).


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe die User nicht, die die Piraten nur wählen, damit sie im Netz downloaden können.
Geht das denn jetzt nicht, oder was?
Und was bieten die Piraten denn außerdem noch an?
Schon mal das Parteiprogramm angeguckt?


----------



## Bucklew (16. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ebenso wie das Patentrecht (aber nicht das Pferd) hat das Urheberrecht seinen Beitrag zu einem wesentlichen Aufschwung der daran gekoppelten Bereiche geleistet. Man sollte sehr sorgfältig überlegen, welche Konsequenzen eine de facto Abschaffung für wen unter welchen Bedingungen hätte.


Nur das diese Bereiche defakto heute nicht mehr nötig sind. Vor ein paar jahrhunderten gab es keine Möglichkeit siene Musik zu verteilen, außer diese live zu spielen. Erst vor kurzem gab es die Möglichkeit diese Mitschnitte zu speichern, vervielfältigen und weiter zu geben. Daher haben sich die großen Majorlabel entwickelt, weil diese durch die Bündelung vieler Künstler entsprechende Margen entwickeln konnte.

Heute dagegen bräuchte ein Künstler praktisch keine Plattenfirma mehr, da das Distributionsmedium Internet völlig ausreichend ist. Das das aber nicht passiert, daran arbeiten die Labels sehr gezielt. z.B. sollen zwar Internetdownloads mit in die Charts einfließen, allerdings nur unter Berücksichtigung des UMSATZES, nicht der absoluten Downloads.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über die Wissenschaft muss man sich da auch keine großen Sorgen machen, die arbeitet selbstreflektierend - und die ersten ziehen bereits ihre Konsequenzen daraus, dass online frei verfügbare Artikel 2-5mal häufiger zitiert werden - hier geht es allein um die kommerzielle Produktion von Content, ihre Bedeutung und die Bedingungen, unter denen sie möglich ist.


Auch die Wissenschaft stößt vielfach an die Grenzen des Urheberrechts. Man könnte ja auch gerne mal die großen Verlage aufführen, die gern ein viel strengeres Urheberrecht im Internet bezüglich ihrer Artikel hätte. Diese klauen dann gleichzeitig ohne Skrupel Foto- und Videomaterial von irgendwelchen Social Networks, Vereinsseiten o.ä. DAS kann es einfach nicht sein!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die User nicht, die die Piraten nur wählen, damit sie im Netz downloaden können.
> Geht das denn jetzt nicht, oder was?
> Und was bieten die Piraten denn außerdem noch an?
> Schon mal das Parteiprogramm angeguckt?


Ich wähle die Piraten, weil sie die Partei des 21. Jdh. sind, während die restlichen immer noch im 20., wenn nicht im 19. feststecken. Das sie kein komplettes Wahlprogramm haben ist auch nicht schlimm, sie werden dieses Jahr kaum 50% bekommen. Das kann alles nach und nach kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> D.h du bist dafür alles zu kommerzialisieren? Nur weil man damit Geld verdienen kann?



Ich privat bin da zu 100% dagegen.
Aber ein realistischer Blick in die Welt zeigt nun mal, dass unser gesamtes System auf dem Zwang von Geld, sprich der Kommerzialisierung beruht und das alles, was versucht, sich davon auszuklammern (oder dazu gezwungen wird) unweigerlich zum scheitern verurteilt ist oder ein Schattendasein in Abhängigkeit von staatlicher Förderung oder einiger weniger Idealisten führt.

In einer Zeit, in der Bildungssysteme zum Sklaven der Wirtschaft gemacht werden, sehe ich keine Chance für eine auf Altruismus angewiesene Musikszene. (wer von euch hat wann zum letzten mal einem Straßenmusikanten was gegeben?)



> Ist zwar OT zur aktuellen Diskussion...



pffff - ich bin im Moment nicht in der Lage, zu sagen, was in diesem Thread Ontopic ist oder sein sollte 
Irgendwie gehts um alles, was ein bißchen was mit Politik zu tun hat. In 2 Wochen wird dann zu gemacht  (oder ich verschiebs vorher in die "Polittickecke", die ja mal für genau so ein Chaos gedacht war)


P.S.:
Hat eigentlich jeder mitbekommen, dass Kader Loth die neue Frauenbeauftragte der Pauli-Partei ist? 
("Pauli" wie in "Gabriele", also "Freie Union". Nicht wie in "Sankt", also "große Freiheit"  )


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> D.h du bist dafür alles zu kommerzialisieren? Nur weil man damit Geld verdienen kann?



Ich wurde zwar nicht gefragt, aber: Jein.

"Kommerzialisieren" im Sinne von aus allem ein Produkt machen -indem man z. B. aus Mord und Totschlag eine Wertschoepfungskette konstruiert, die bei Killer ... ich meine: Actionspielen beginnt und ueber die zugehoerige Hardware reicht, die in Zeitschriften beworben ... ich meine: besprochen wird, die wiederum Foren anbieten, in denen gegen ein Verbot der Herstellung und Verbreitung solcher Spiele Front gemacht wird, an denen indirekt die eigene Existenz haengt-, Nein, dafuer bin ich nicht.

Aber Werte schaffen, die allen, aber nicht zwingend unentgeltlich, sondern fair verteilt und / oder zugaenglich gemacht werden, Ja, dafuer waere ich schon. Wie praktikabel so ein System ist, haengt aber vom jeweils egoistischsten Mitglied der Gesellschaft ab. Weshalb ich auf sehr lange Sicht auch schwarz dafuer sehe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2009)

Ohne egoistische Mitglieder in der Gesellschaft wäre unentgeltlich auch weitestgehend kein Problem mehr


----------



## Bucklew (16. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne egoistische Mitglieder in der Gesellschaft wäre unentgeltlich auch weitestgehend kein Problem mehr


Krieg ich noch ne Antwort?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich deinen letzten Post tatsächlich übersehen habe:

Worauf?

Du stellst keine Frage.
Deine Ausführungen zu meinen Aussagen zur Wissenschaft beschränken sich auf einen Satz ohne Argumente.
Deine Ausführungen zur Musikindustrie wiederum beziehen sich auf eine reine, Aussage-neutralen Aufforderung meinerseits (sorgfältig alle möglichen Konsequenzen abzuwägen) - somit kann da gar kein Wiederspruch entstehen, auf den ich antworten könnte.


Aber wenn dir viel Wert an einer Reaktion liegt, möchte ich anmerken, dass die Labels weit mehr als nur die Verbreitung an den Endkunden übernehmen.
Zu den Aufgaben, die das Internet nicht selbstständig übernimmt gehören auch
- Bezahlung der Künstler
- Bereitstellung&Unterhalt der Tonstudios mit allem
- Organisation der selbigen und der nötigen Arbeiter, Equipment,...
- Werbung für das Produkt, Verbreitung bei den Radiosendern
- (aus Sicht des Verbrauchers) Vorauswahl von guten Künstlern (nicht, dass diese Sortierung perfekt wäre - aber es gibt entschieden mehr schlechte Musiker, als es schlechte Musiker mit Plattenverträgen gibt  )
z.T. ebenfalls übernommen (bzw. die Zuständigen bezahlt) wird
- die Organisation von Konzerten und Tourneen
- die Produktion von Begleitmaterial (zu oder über Alben oder Konzernte)
...

Das sind alles Dinge, die, um in heutigem Umfange funktionieren, auf die Musikbranche angewiesen sind. Und da sie eine sehr, sehr große Zahl von Leuten beinhalten, die von was leben müssen, muss dass auch eine sehr stark kommerzialisierte Branche sein.


----------



## insekt (16. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> D.h. wenn ich meinen Burger einfach "zum mitnehmen" bestelle, sorge ich für eine Umverteilung von McD in den deutschen Haushalt?
> (blöd, dass die nur Franchise und keine echte Kette sind  )



Andersrum, wenn du den Burger für zum dort essen bestellst, fließt ein größerer Teil in den deutschen Haushalt.

Ich wähle die Piratenpartei übrigens größtenteils aus Protest. Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt, dass die andere Parteien einfach mal richtig auf die Schnauze kriegen und aus ihrer Lethargie aufwachen.
Mit den Urheberrechts-Reformen der PP kann ich mich auch nicht so sehr anfreunden, allerdings bin ich entschieden gegen die Entmündigung von erwachsenen Internet-Usern und Computer-Spielern. Was da in letzter Zeit von den Parteien kommt ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr tragbar.

Wir brauchen einfach mal frischen Wind in den segeln, ich hoffe bloß das die Piratenpartei nicht auch in die Mühlräder unseres politischen Systems gerät.


----------



## Bucklew (17. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine Ausführungen zu meinen Aussagen zur Wissenschaft beschränken sich auf einen Satz ohne Argumente.


Wir können auch gern bezüglich Urheberrecht über die aktuellen Probleme der Uni-Bibilotheken reden:
gulli: Börsenverein: Uni Würzburg wegen digitaler Bibliothek verklagt

Muss das sein, dass unsere (immerhin größtenteils staatlichen finanzierten) Hochschulen Geld ausgeben müssen für die Profitsucht der Contentindustrie?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wenn dir viel Wert an einer Reaktion liegt, möchte ich anmerken, dass die Labels weit mehr als nur die Verbreitung an den Endkunden übernehmen.
> Zu den Aufgaben, die das Internet nicht selbstständig übernimmt gehören auch


(hab die Liste mal der Übersicht halber gelöscht)

Kann da aber defintiv keinen Punkt sehen, den das Internet nicht ereldigen könnte. Sortierung schlechte vs. gute Künstler? Kein Thema, passiert ja heute auch schon. Bezahlung? Auch kein Problem (wobei ein Großteil der Künstler heute von den Konzerten lebt), viel kommt da nach all den Kosten eh nicht an (außer man ist entsprechend erfolgreich). Schon alleine der Beschiss von kleinen Künstler bei der GEMA ist einfach nur lächerlich.

Wir brauchen im Endeffekt auch nicht drüber diskutieren. Das Internet hat das Potential den Status der Plattenfirmen zu reduzieren (tut es ja gerade auch schon). Das die das natürlich nicht gerne sehen ist klar, aber es gibt eben Zeiten, wo ein gewisses Geschäftskonzept funktioniert und irgendwann können die auch vorbei sein. Und so wie es heute zwar noch Pferde und auch Hufschmiede gibt, so sind diese längst nciht so verbreitet und oft wie vor 200 Jahre. Dasselbe wird mit der Musikindustrie (und nicht nur der) auch passieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wir können auch gern bezüglich Urheberrecht über die aktuellen Probleme der Uni-Bibilotheken reden:
> gulli: Börsenverein: Uni Würzburg wegen digitaler Bibliothek verklagt
> 
> Muss das sein, dass unsere (immerhin größtenteils staatlichen finanzierten) Hochschulen Geld ausgeben müssen für die Profitsucht der Contentindustrie?



Bin mit dem Problem nicht vertraut - Bücher spielen in der Biologie eine untergeordnete Rolle und bei unserer Bücherei hätte ich auch noch von keinen Problemen im Zuge von Digitalisierungen gehört. Ne beliebige Meldung zu einer geplanten Klage hilft auch nicht gerade weiter.
Prinzipiell wird es auf globaler Ebene als ein Problem gesehen, dass der Zugang zu wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen von der finanziellen Aussattung abhängt. Aber wie erwähnt: Ein gegenläufiger Prozess entwickelt sich bereits, da auch die Wissenschaftler ein Interesse an der Verbreitung ihrer Erkenntnisse haben.



> Wir brauchen im Endeffekt auch nicht drüber diskutieren.



_no comment_


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was haben Steuern jetzt damit zu tun?


 Es ging einfach nur darum darzulegen, dass es stets einen Punkt gibt, bei dem sich eine Erhöhung negativ auswirkt, weil es dazu führt das weniger Verkäufe generiert werden und somit die Mehreinnahmen der Erhöhung nicht zu Stande kommen.


> Tjo - ich vermute mal, weder die Musikindustrie noch die Politik teilen die Ansicht, dass 10 Jahre nach der ersten Ausbreitung eines Vergehens und nachdem es vielleicht 5-10% der Bevölkerung erfasst hat, ein Gegensteuern nicht mehr möglich ist und man die Sache jetzt legalisieren müsste.
> Das fällt imho in die gleiche Klasse wie Falschparker, Raser, Fahrradfahrer, die nicht alle Sicherheitsmerkmale erfüllen,...


Sollte das ja auch nicht. Aber wie Bucklew schon geschrieben hat. Die Contentvermarktung ändert sich zusehenst und passt sich dem technischen Fortschritt an. Da man aber dort nicht mehr so viel Geld verdienen kann, versucht die Contentindustrie an alte Vertriebspraktiken festzuhalten, vergebens. Die Consumer sind eben nicht mehr bereit dieses Spiel mitzuspielen. Folglich bleibt dieser Industrie gar nichts anderes übrig als sich den Gegebenheiten anzupassen, denn wenn sie dies nicht tun, wird sich das auf Dauer gesehen wesentlich negativer auf die Erlöse auswirken, als wenn sie den Wünschen der Nutzer mehr entsprechen würden und sich an den aktuellen Marktgegebenheiten anpassen würden. Im Moment versuchen dies zu diktieren und das geht und wird auch in Zukunft schief gehen. Siehe dazu auch Umsatzrückgang CD-Verkäufe und Umsatzsteigerungen von Onlinemusik. Ich hab das so Zahlen von ca. 25% auf beiden Seiten im Hinterkopf, muss ich nochmal nachschlagen, was bedeutet, dass der Markt kippt. Daher meine Feststellung, anpassen oder untergehen, um es jetzt mal etwas drastischer zu formulieren. 


> Die neuen Begenbenheiten lauten "zahlen nur wenn man gerade mal Lust hat", daran lässt sich das (primäre) Produkt nicht anpassen, es ließe sich höchstens abschaffen - und damit die Contentindustrie gleich mit.


 Sagt wer? Also ich für mein Teil zahle für das was ich für gut erachten und haben will und nicht wenn es mir gerade passt.  Ich kenne zwar auch welche die das eher so wie von dir geschildert halten jedoch sind diejenigen stark in der Minderheit. 


> Selbst wenn du mit dieser (ich vermute mal nicht empirisch belegbaren?) Annahme recht hättest, dürften die Einnahmen der Musik- (und erst recht Film-)Industrie dann massiv sinken, denn bislang geben die Leute für deutlich mehr ihr Geld aus, als nur ihren einen Favoriten. Und die Gewinnspanne ist zur Zeit nicht so groß, dass sich das ausgleichen würde...


 Die haben einfach genau das gleiche Problem wie die Printmedien. Der technische Fortschritt begünstigt eben, dass die Preise gesenkt werden müssen, schon alleine weil die Auswahl enorm angestiegen ist. Die "Content-/Plattenindustrie" muss sich darauf einstellen, mit den jetzigen Methoden nicht mehr die gleichen Gewinnne einfahren zu können, wie in den golden Zeiten. Das ist nun einmal so und das Rad kann man diesbezüglich schlecht zurückdrehen. Anpassen ist somit die einzig logische Antwort auf solch einen Wandel zu reagieren und wenn das nicht geschieht, wird das eben Folgen haben. Siehe dazu auch das immer mehr Umsatz über Konzerte generiert wird.


> An diesem Beispiel erkenne ich nicht, wo die Allgemeinheit überhaupt mal bezahlt...


 Darum geht es ja auch nicht. Oder zahlst du etwa Gemagebühren, weil du eine Diskotek besuchst??
Es geht darum die Unlogik, die hinter dem Gedanken der ungerechtfertigten Gewinnmaximierung steht. Das ist von der Logik genauso schlüssig wie, dass man bereits versteuertes Geld nochmal versteuern muss, siehe auch Erbschaftssteuer. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.  Es geht einfach nicht, das ein Produkt was schon vergütet wurde und das Recht dadurch erhalten hat, öffentlich dargestellt zu werden, bei einer ausschliesslichen Verlinkung auf youtube nochmals abgerechnet zu werden.


> Sicherlich kann man mit einem besseren P/L-Verhältniss die Absatzzahlen steigern - aber der Gewinn steigt dadurch noch nicht zwangsläufig.
> So oder so ist das aber vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob Raubkopien legalisiert werden, oder nicht.


 Darum ging es ja auch nicht ob sie legalisiert werden oder nicht. Ich bin definitiv nicht dafür und entgegen vieler falsch verbreiteter Meinungen, die Piratenpartei auch nicht. Es geht nur darum diesem Trend entgegenzutreten und die passenden Antwortn auf die Wünsche der Kunden zu haben. Es muss sich einfach etablieren, das man zukünftig die Musik zu einem guten P/L Verhältnis online erwerben kann und dann wird der Markt auch über den bereits jetzt schon hohen Wachstumsraten zunehmen. Wenn man aber die Umstellung verpennt oder gar ablehnt, weil eben nicht mehr so viel zu holen ist wie früher, dann trägt man nicht gerade einen unerheblichen Teil dazu bei, wenn es der Industrie schlechter geht. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es ging einfach nur darum darzulegen, dass es stets einen Punkt gibt, bei dem sich eine Erhöhung negativ auswirkt, weil es dazu führt das weniger Verkäufe generiert werden und somit die Mehreinnahmen der Erhöhung nicht zu Stande kommen.



Wenn du das mit dem Beispiel der Tabaksteuer demonstrieren wolltest, dann hast du dir ein schlechtes Beispiel ausgesucht. Ziel ist es schließlich, den schädlichen Tabakkonsum zu reduzieren 



> Die Contentvermarktung ändert sich zusehenst ... Daher meine Feststellung, anpassen oder untergehen, um es jetzt mal etwas drastischer zu formulieren.



Es stimmt, dass veränderte Bedingungen beim Abnehmer Veränderungen beim Anbieter erfordern. Hier ging es aber eigentlich mal um Veränderungen der politischen Rahmenbedingungen (ist immer noch ein Wahlthread) - und das folgt nicht automatisch aus veränderten Ansprüchen und wurde bislang auch noch nicht begründet.



> Sagt wer? Also ich für mein Teil zahle für das was ich für gut erachten und haben will und nicht wenn es mir gerade passt.  Ich kenne zwar auch welche die das eher so wie von dir geschildert halten jedoch sind diejenigen stark in der Minderheit.



Entweder ist dein oder mein Umfeld nicht repräsentativ, vermutlich beide - aber auf alle Fälle kann ich diese Beobachtung nicht einmal im Ansatz bestätigen und frage somit noch einmal nach empirischen Belegen.




> Darum geht es ja auch nicht. Oder zahlst du etwa Gemagebühren, weil du eine Diskotek besuchst??



Nein. Aber ich zahle GEMAgebühren, wenn ich einen z.B. Radiomitschnitt auf einer öffentlichen Party spielen will.



> Es geht darum die Unlogik, die hinter dem Gedanken der ungerechtfertigten Gewinnmaximierung steht.



Wer entscheidet, welche Gewinnmaximierung "ungerechtfertigt" ist?
In unserem System gilt eigentlich jegliche Gewinnmaximierung als erstrebenswert...



> Das ist von der Logik genauso schlüssig wie, dass man bereits versteuertes Geld nochmal versteuern muss, siehe auch Erbschaftssteuer. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Stimmt (zu dem ich eine andere Meinung habe)



> Es geht einfach nicht, das ein Produkt was schon vergütet wurde und das Recht dadurch erhalten hat, öffentlich dargestellt zu werden, bei einer ausschliesslichen Verlinkung auf youtube nochmals abgerechnet zu werden.



Da liegt wohl ein grundlegendes Missverständniss vor. Es wird nicht das Produkt vergütet. Es wird die Nutzung des Produktes vergütet. Genauso wie man nicht ein "Spiel" erwirbt und damit machen kann, was man will, zahlt Youtube auch nur für eine Nutzung. Will jemand anders das gleiche Video auf seiner Webseite einbinden, ist das strenggenommen eine neue Nutzung - man könnte sich sich allenfalls drüber streiten, ob Youtube dafür aufkommen muss, da sie ja die Einbindung von Videos als Eigenwerbung ermöglichen.



> Darum ging es ja auch nicht ob sie legalisiert werden oder nicht. Ich bin definitiv nicht dafür und entgegen vieler falsch verbreiteter Meinungen, die Piratenpartei auch nicht.





			
				Wahlprogramm der Piraten schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wir PIRATEN fordern für Privatleute ohne kommerzielle Interessen das Recht, Werke frei verwenden und kopieren zu dürfen.
> ...






> Es geht nur darum diesem Trend entgegenzutreten und die passenden Antwortn auf die Wünsche der Kunden zu haben. Es muss sich einfach etablieren, das man zukünftig die Musik zu einem guten P/L Verhältnis online erwerben kann



Da kann ich nur noch einmal auf obige Liste verweisen - "P" wird für eine Reihe von Funktionen benötigt. "L" lässt sich nur eingeschränkt steigern.


----------



## JePe (17. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne egoistische Mitglieder in der Gesellschaft wäre unentgeltlich auch weitestgehend kein Problem mehr



Nichts anderes habe ich behauptet. Dummerweise muss jede Gesellschaft mit dem zur Verfuegung stehenden Humanmaterial Vorlieb nehmen. Und wie eisern das seinen Egoismus verteidigt, ist allenthalben und auch hier zu beobachten.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du das mit dem Beispiel der Tabaksteuer demonstrieren wolltest, dann hast du dir ein schlechtes Beispiel ausgesucht. Ziel ist es schließlich, den schädlichen Tabakkonsum zu reduzieren


 Und auf über 16 Millarden STeuereinnahmen zu verzichten? Das glaube ich wohl kaum. 


> Es stimmt, dass veränderte Bedingungen beim Abnehmer Veränderungen beim Anbieter erfordern. Hier ging es aber eigentlich mal um Veränderungen der politischen Rahmenbedingungen (ist immer noch ein Wahlthread) - und das folgt nicht automatisch aus veränderten Ansprüchen und wurde bislang auch noch nicht begründet.


 Denkst du nicht das geltenes Recht diesbezüglich ausreichend ist?


> Entweder ist dein oder mein Umfeld nicht repräsentativ, vermutlich beide - aber auf alle Fälle kann ich diese Beobachtung nicht einmal im Ansatz bestätigen und frage somit noch einmal nach empirischen Belegen.


 Ich habe dafür keine Belege, genausowenig wie die Gegenargumente belegt werden können.


> Nein. Aber ich zahle GEMAgebühren, wenn ich einen z.B. Radiomitschnitt auf einer öffentlichen Party spielen will.


Genau. Und jetzt stelle Dir vor du stellst einfach nur einen Radiosender auf der Party als Musikquelle ein. Solltest du dann auch gema bezahlen? 


> Wer entscheidet, welche Gewinnmaximierung "ungerechtfertigt" ist?
> In unserem System gilt eigentlich jegliche Gewinnmaximierung als erstrebenswert...


 Na der Endverbraucher. Ein zu shclechtes P/L Verhältnis endet stets in rückläufige Absatzzahlen.


> Da liegt wohl ein grundlegendes Missverständniss vor. Es wird nicht das Produkt vergütet. Es wird die Nutzung des Produktes vergütet. Genauso wie man nicht ein "Spiel" erwirbt und damit machen kann, was man will, zahlt Youtube auch nur für eine Nutzung. Will jemand anders das gleiche Video auf seiner Webseite einbinden, ist das strenggenommen eine neue Nutzung - man könnte sich sich allenfalls drüber streiten, ob Youtube dafür aufkommen muss, da sie ja die Einbindung von Videos als Eigenwerbung ermöglichen.


 Demnach müsste ich ja auch für die Musik die im Radio gespielt wird, Gemagebühren bezahlen oder nicht?
Wenn das Video aber alleinstehend angeboten wird, teile ich deine Sicht.


> Da kann ich nur noch einmal auf obige Liste verweisen - "P" wird für eine Reihe von Funktionen benötigt. "L" lässt sich nur eingeschränkt steigern.


Die Piraten meinen im übrigen damit, dass man beispielsweise gekaufte Produkte legal vervielfältigen kann, wofür man ja auch Gebühren bezahlt, wie z.B. Rohlinge, Drucker, USB Sticks etc.. Das geht ja bekannter Maßen nicht, weil es diesen Zusatz gibt, nur bei nicht vorhandenem Kopierschutz. Was ich im übrigen in der Sache ziemlich wiedersprüchlich finde aber egal, wieder anderes Thema. 
Siehe auch dazu den nachfolgenden Satz, der bei deinem Zitat komischer Weise nicht auftaucht. :
" Der Einsatz von Maßnahmen wie der DRM-Technologie oder ähnlichen Kopierschutzmechanismen, die diese und andere rechtmäßige Nutzungen einseitig verhindern, soll untersagt werden. "



JePe schrieb:


> Nichts anderes habe ich behauptet. Dummerweise muss jede Gesellschaft mit dem zur Verfuegung stehenden Humanmaterial Vorlieb nehmen. Und wie eisern das seinen Egoismus verteidigt, ist allenthalben und auch hier zu beobachten.


Bezeichnest du alle Mitdiskutanten, die nicht deine Meinung teilen, als egoistisches Humanmaterial?? Nenne doch mal Namen und werd mal konkret, sonst könnte ich noch der Ansicht unterliegen, dass du unter anderem mich damit meinst..... 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und auf über 16 Millarden STeuereinnahmen zu verzichten? Das glaube ich wohl kaum.



Da man im Gegenzug Ausgaben im Gesundheitssystem einspaart, Produktivitätsausfälle zurück gehen und ein Teil des vom Verbraucher eingespaarten Geldes in die Binnenwirtschaft (statt, wie für Tabak, ins Ausland) fließt, dürfte sich der Volkswirtschaftliche Verlust in Grenzen halten - ich würde sogar auf ein sattes Plus tippen.
Problematisch wäre nur eine schlagartige Umstellung, aber die ist bei unseren Suchties nicht zu befürchten 



> Denkst du nicht das geltenes Recht diesbezüglich ausreichend ist?



Verschiedene Personen hier und eine oft genannte Partei sind offensichtlich der Meinung, dass (z.T. drastische) Rechtsänderungen nötig sind.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die derzeitigen Regeln für Verbreitung angemessen. (auch wenn ich mir privat ein paar Änderungen in Bezug auf die privaten Sicherungsmöglichkeiten wünschen würde. Da wurden Einschränkungen geschaffen, die auch vollkommen legale Handlungen betreffen und die nicht dem Auffinden von gesetzeswiedrigen Anstregnungen dienen)



> Na der Endverbraucher. Ein zu shclechtes P/L Verhältnis endet stets in rückläufige Absatzzahlen.



In dem Fall unterliegt die letztendliche Abrechnung den Unternehmen und wir werden abwarten müssen, wie das Ergebniss aussieht.
Das die Gewinne sinken ist kein Beweis, dass die derzeitigen Bestrebungen den Gewinn nicht maximieren. Eine Verbesserung des P/L-Verhältnisses würde zwar die Absatzzahlen steigern, aber durch die (deutlich) niedrigere Gewinnspanne sind ebenfalls Gewinneinbrüche zu befürchten - die Frage ist, auf welchem Weg sie kleiner ausfallen.



> Demnach müsste ich ja auch für die Musik die im Radio gespielt wird, Gemagebühren bezahlen oder nicht?



Hängt davon ab, was du damit machen willst.
Der Sender zahlt bereits die GEMAgebühren dafür, dass du dir die Musik anhörst. Willst du diese Musik öffentlich und kommerziell vorführen, must du afaik auch zahlen.
Der Wert eines Musikstückes lässt sich nun einmal nicht pauschal bemessen, sondern nur an der Nutzung festmachen - dementsprechend kann auch keine Pauschale für einen Nutzer festgelegt werden, die eine beliebige Nutzung durch beliebig viele folgende Nutzer ermöglicht. (wär auch n bissl unfair dem einen gegenüber)



> Die Piraten meinen im übrigen damit, dass man beispielsweise gekaufte Produkte legal vervielfältigen kann, wofür man ja auch Gebühren bezahlt, wie z.B. Rohlinge, Drucker, USB Sticks etc.. Das geht ja bekannter Maßen nicht, weil es diesen Zusatz gibt, nur bei nicht vorhandenem Kopierschutz.



Möglich.
Was sie aber fordern, ist die Erlaubniss, alles in beliebigem Umfange und für beliebigem Zweck kopieren zu dürfen, solange man kein Geld damit verdient.
Von einer Partei, die in den Bundestag will, sollte man eigentlich erwarten können, dass sie den Unterschied zwischen beidem erkennt und in ihr Wahlprogramm so formuliert ist, dass die Forderungen die "gemeinten" Ziele wiedergeben.



> Bezeichnest du alle Mitdiskutanten, die nicht deine Meinung teilen, als egoistisches Humanmaterial??



Ich glaube eher, er bezeichnet die durchschnittle Menschheit als egoistisch (imho sehr zu recht) und entleiht sich den Begriff "Humankapital" aus der Wirtschaft, die Menschen als Rohstoff für einen bestimmten Zweck ansieht - in dem Fall ein Rohstoff zum Aufbau einer (von Egoismus geprägten) Gesellschaft.


----------



## Bucklew (17. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Problem nicht vertraut - Bücher spielen in der Biologie eine untergeordnete Rolle und bei unserer Bücherei hätte ich auch noch von keinen Problemen im Zuge von Digitalisierungen gehört. Ne beliebige Meldung zu einer geplanten Klage hilft auch nicht gerade weiter.


Dann hilft die Google auch gern weiter, vorallem wo dir das Problem ja offensichtlich nicht bekannt ist. Nennt sich Horizonterweiterung 

Vorallem wo der trend der Contentindustrie alles und jeden wegen urheberrecht zu verklagen und alles zu beschneiden erst in den letzten jahren so richtig in fahrt kommt.

Und mal unter uns: Wie kann es sein, dass man auf was weiß ich wieviele tausend € verklagt wird, wenn man ein Foto von Bild.de kopiert, diese dasselbe aber ungestraft bei StudiVZ & Co machen dürfen?

Das Urheberrecht ist die letzten Jahre absolut in die falsche Richtung abgekippt, da wird es Zeit, dass die Piraten mal das Bewusstsein für eine Änderung mitbringen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was sie aber fordern, ist die Erlaubniss, alles in beliebigem Umfange und für beliebigem Zweck kopieren zu dürfen, solange man kein Geld damit verdient.
> Von einer Partei, die in den Bundestag will, sollte man eigentlich erwarten können, dass sie den Unterschied zwischen beidem erkennt und in ihr Wahlprogramm so formuliert ist, dass die Forderungen die "gemeinten" Ziele wiedergeben.


Das was du da wiedergibst fordern sie absolut nicht, also bitte mal genau lesen und verstehen, was da im Wahlprogramm steht.

Abgesehen davon: Warum sollte eine Partei so etwas nicht in ihrem Programm stehen haben? Die CDU z.B. hat das absolute Gegenteil in ihrem Programm stehen, da meckert komischerweise niemand...?!


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von einer Partei, die in den Bundestag will, sollte man eigentlich erwarten können, dass sie den Unterschied zwischen beidem erkennt und in ihr Wahlprogramm so formuliert ist, dass die Forderungen die "gemeinten" Ziele wiedergeben.


 Seit wann legen sich denn Parteien konkret fest??!!  


> Ich glaube eher, er bezeichnet die durchschnittle Menschheit als egoistisch (imho sehr zu recht) und entleiht sich den Begriff "Humankapital" aus der Wirtschaft, die Menschen als Rohstoff für einen bestimmten Zweck ansieht - in dem Fall ein Rohstoff zum Aufbau einer (von Egoismus geprägten) Gesellschaft.


Ähm, meinst du?? Ich fasse das so auf:
"Dummerweise muss jede Gesellschaft mit dem zur Verfuegung stehenden Humanmaterial Vorlieb nehmen. Und wie *eisern* das *seinen Egoismus verteidigt*, *ist* allenthalben und *auch hier zu beobachten*."

Ich würde einfach gerne wissen, wen er damit meint. Soll er dies doch, wenn er es schon öffentlich anprangert, auch konkret benennen um denjenigen auch die Möglichkeit zu geben deren Standpunkte zu erklären, wenn es schon so nicht ankommt. Ansonsten wird so hier jeder unter Verdacht gestellt und das empfinde ich "persönlich" einfach als nicht gerechtfertigt.



Bucklew schrieb:


> ...da wird es Zeit, dass die Piraten mal das Bewusstsein für eine Änderung mitbringen.


Das ist der Punkt. Es muss ein Bewussttsein geschaffen werden und das geht eben am besten, wenn die Piraten die Möglichkeit bekommen solche Themen in Bundestagsdebatten zur Sprachen zu bringen und somit mehr in den Focus der Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. 
Das ist auch erstmal deren Ziel. Alles weitere was ihnen als thematischen ziel fehlt muss nicht kritisiert werden, denn dies ist momentan üebrhaupt nicht gewollt. Wie sich die Partei in Zukunft entwickelt wird sich zeigen.

MfG

MfG


----------



## JePe (17. Juli 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und auf über 16 Millarden STeuereinnahmen zu verzichten? Das glaube ich wohl kaum.



€14,3 Mrd. im Jahr 2007. Belastbare neuere Zahlen kenne ich nicht. Klick!

Belastbare Zahlen ueber die volkswirtschaftlichen Kosten von Tabakkonsum fuer Deutschland kenne ich ebenfalls nicht, wohl aber eine Studie der Schweiz aus dem Jahr 1998: Klick! Rechnet man es auf die Raucherzahl in Deutschland hoch, muss man die gestiegenen Kosten im Gesundheitswesen gar nicht mehr in Ansatz bringen und ist trotzdem schon komfortabel im Plus.

Was die Tabaksteuer in dieser Diskussion verloren hat, verstehe ich uebrigens beim besten Willen nicht.



DaStash schrieb:


> Denkst du nicht das geltenes Recht diesbezüglich ausreichend ist?



Es sind die Piraten, die unermuedlich die "Reformierung" dieses Teils des Rechts propagieren. Vielleicht solltest Du die fragen?



DaStash schrieb:


> Genau. Und jetzt stelle Dir vor du stellst einfach nur einen Radiosender auf der Party als Musikquelle ein. Solltest du dann auch gema bezahlen?



Unsinn. Gebuehren fuer die Auffuehrung zahlt ggf. der Auffuehrende an den Rechteinhaber oder denjenigen, den dieser mit der Wahrnehmung seiner Rechte beauftragt hat. Wer eine Radiosendung hoert, zahlt ebensowenig GEMA-Gebuehren wie ein Konzertbesucher. Allenfalls zahlt er die sog. "GEZ". Und auch da ueberbietet sich Geiz-ist-Geil-Deutschland ja in pseudocleveren How-To´s zum Austricksen.

Und wie ich schon anmerkte (und bei solchen Debatten grundsaetzlich ignoriert wird), ist niemand gezwungen, der GEMA beizutreten. Es steht im Gegenteil jedem frei, seine Haut auf eigene Rechnung zu Markte zu tragen. Das dies so selten geschieht, kann man natuerlich vor den eigenen ideologischen Karren spannen und dem "System" ankreiden und von "unzulaessiger Gewinnmaximierung" schwafeln - oder sich naeher mit den Gruenden befassen und dabei Erstaunliches herausfinden. Zum Beispiel, dass etliche Kuenstler gar nicht wissen, was sie da unterschreiben (warum unterschreiben sie es dann?!) und manche sich im Klaren darueber sind, dass sie von ihren ehrlichen Kunden nicht wuerden leben koennen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Piraten meinen im übrigen damit, dass man beispielsweise gekaufte Produkte legal vervielfältigen kann, wofür man ja auch Gebühren bezahlt, wie z.B. Rohlinge, Drucker, USB Sticks etc..



Das ist so nicht richtig. Du bezahlst keine individuelle "Gebuehr" und erwirbst damit ein "Recht" auf Vervielfaeltigung. Die "Gebuehr" entrichtet der Hersteller des Brenners, des Druckers etc. fuer den Verkauf eines Produktes, mit dem Vervielfaeltigungen ohne Kenntnis, Billigung und ggf. Einredemoeglichkeit des Rechteinhabers prinzipiell ermoeglicht werden. Der Hersteller holt sich diese "Gebuehr" lediglich ueber den Kaufpreis vom Endverbraucher zurueck.



DaStash schrieb:


> Siehe auch dazu den nachfolgenden Satz, der bei deinem Zitat komischer Weise nicht auftaucht. :
> " Der Einsatz von Maßnahmen wie der DRM-Technologie oder ähnlichen Kopierschutzmechanismen, die diese und andere rechtmäßige Nutzungen einseitig verhindern, soll untersagt werden. "



Auch Quatsch, der durch die schiere Zitierfrequenz nicht richtiger wird. Es gibt kein prinzipielles Recht auf die sog. Privatkopie. Es kann natuerlich vom Rechteinhaber gewaehrt werden - muss es aber nicht. Genausogut kann er die Nutzungsrechte aber auch einschraenken und diese Einschraenkungen mit technischen Mitteln durchsetzen. Dem Verbraucher entsteht hierdurch kein Nachteil - weil ihm nur Dinge verwehrt werden, die er ja ohnehin nicht tun darf.



DaStash schrieb:


> Bezeichnest du alle Mitdiskutanten, die nicht deine Meinung teilen, als egoistisches Humanmaterial?? Nenne doch mal Namen und werd mal konkret, sonst könnte ich noch der Ansicht unterliegen, dass du unter anderem mich damit meinst.....



Ich bezeichne wen ich will wie ich will - wenn ich es will. Wenn Du findest, dass Dir der Schuh passt ...


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> €14,3 Mrd. im Jahr 2007. Belastbare neuere Zahlen kenne ich nicht. Klick!
> 
> Belastbare Zahlen ueber die volkswirtschaftlichen Kosten von Tabakkonsum fuer Deutschland kenne ich ebenfalls nicht, wohl aber eine Studie der Schweiz aus dem Jahr 1998: Klick! Rechnet man es auf die Raucherzahl in Deutschland hoch, muss man die gestiegenen Kosten im Gesundheitswesen gar nicht mehr in Ansatz bringen und ist trotzdem schon komfortabel im Plus.
> 
> Was die Tabaksteuer in dieser Diskussion verloren hat, verstehe ich uebrigens beim besten Willen nicht.


 Ich habe es jetzt zweimal dargelegt in wiefern sich die Erhöhung einer Steuer negativ auf die Absatzzahlen auswirkt und wie genau es im Zusammenhang mit der Diskussion zu sehen ist. Ich will hier nicht das Thema Tabak zur Sprache bringen.


> Es sind die Piraten, die unermuedlich die "Reformierung" dieses Teils des Rechts propagieren. Vielleicht solltest Du die fragen?


 Ich soll die Piraten fragen ob das Urheberrecht verschärft werden soll(siehe Diskussionsverlauf)? 


> Unsinn. Gebuehren fuer die Auffuehrung zahlt ggf. der Auffuehrende an den Rechteinhaber oder denjenigen, den dieser mit der Wahrnehmung seiner Rechte beauftragt hat. Wer eine Radiosendung hoert, zahlt ebensowenig GEMA-Gebuehren wie ein Konzertbesucher. Allenfalls zahlt er die sog. "GEZ". Und auch da ueberbietet sich Geiz-ist-Geil-Deutschland ja in pseudocleveren How-To´s zum Austricksen.


 Darum ging es ja auch nicht, sondern um die Mehrfachvergütung eines Produktes, was auch nur einmal dargestellt wird(siehe Verlinkung auf !youtube!.


> Und wie ich schon anmerkte (und bei solchen Debatten grundsaetzlich ignoriert wird), ist niemand gezwungen, der GEMA beizutreten. Es steht im Gegenteil jedem frei, seine Haut auf eigene Rechnung zu Markte zu tragen. Das dies so selten geschieht, kann man natuerlich vor den eigenen ideologischen Karren spannen und dem "System" ankreiden und von "unzulaessiger Gewinnmaximierung" schwafeln - oder sich naeher mit den Gruenden befassen und dabei Erstaunliches herausfinden. Zum Beispiel, dass etliche Kuenstler gar nicht wissen, was sie da unterschreiben (warum unterschreiben sie es dann?!) und manche sich im Klaren darueber sind, dass sie von ihren ehrlichen Kunden nicht wuerden leben koennen.


 Weil offensichtlich die Vertragstrukturen mehr als kompliziert sind und oftmals nicht nachvollziehbar, bzw. missdeutig sind.


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Du bezahlst keine individuelle "Gebuehr" und erwirbst damit ein "Recht" auf Vervielfaeltigung. Die "Gebuehr" entrichtet der Hersteller des Brenners, des Druckers etc. fuer den Verkauf eines Produktes, mit dem Vervielfaeltigungen ohne Kenntnis, Billigung und ggf. Einredemoeglichkeit des Rechteinhabers prinzipiell ermoeglicht werden. Der Hersteller holt sich diese "Gebuehr" lediglich ueber den Kaufpreis vom Endverbraucher zurueck.


 Du bezahlst für das Recht auf Sicherungskopien, was vor kurzem jedoch durch den Kopierschutzpassus, wiedersprüchlicher Weise, eingeschränkt, bzw. damit ausgehebelt wurde. Dank der gut funktionierenden Lobbyarbeit. 


> Auch Quatsch, der durch die schiere Zitierfrequenz nicht richtiger wird. Es gibt kein prinzipielles Recht auf die sog. Privatkopie. Es kann natuerlich vom Rechteinhaber gewaehrt werden - muss es aber nicht. Genausogut kann er die Nutzungsrechte aber auch einschraenken und diese Einschraenkungen mit technischen Mitteln durchsetzen. Dem Verbraucher entsteht hierdurch kein Nachteil - weil ihm nur Dinge verwehrt werden, die er ja ohnehin nicht tun darf.


 Bis vor kurzem war es so. Dann kam der Kopierschutzpassus.


> Ich bezeichne wen ich will wie ich will - wenn ich es will. Wenn Du findest, dass Dir der Schuh passt ...


Ähm ja.... so ein Diskussionsstil ist natürlich absolut zielführend und konstruktiv... 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (17. Juli 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Auch Quatsch, der durch die schiere Zitierfrequenz nicht richtiger wird. Es gibt kein prinzipielles Recht auf die sog. Privatkopie. Es kann natuerlich vom Rechteinhaber gewaehrt werden - muss es aber nicht. Genausogut kann er die Nutzungsrechte aber auch einschraenken und diese Einschraenkungen mit technischen Mitteln durchsetzen. Dem Verbraucher entsteht hierdurch kein Nachteil - weil ihm nur Dinge verwehrt werden, die er ja ohnehin nicht tun darf.


Dann dürfen die Rechteinhaber aber auch nciht überall Geld für die Privatkopie verlangen, wenn sie diese gleichzeitig nicht erlauben wollen. Entweder oder. Aber gleichzeitig für die Privatkopie Geld bekommen, die Privatkopie aber nicht zulassen, ist einfach nur ein Hohn, siehe auch Vergleich Bild mit den Fotos.

Und genau deswegen ist der Weg der Piraten richtig. Wenn die Industrie den Hals nicht voll kriegt und die Konsumenten über den Tisch zieht, muss die Politik eben handeln. Siehe auch Roaminggebühren oder Handy-Ladegerät.


----------



## JePe (17. Juli 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Darum ging es ja auch nicht, sondern um die Mehrfachvergütung eines Produktes, was auch nur einmal dargestellt wird(siehe Verlinkung auf !youtube!.



Das "Produkt" wird exakt ein Mal "verguetet". Naemlich in Form von Honorar oder wie immer es fallweise heissen mag, dass dem Kuenstler gezahlt wird - der dafuer die Rechte am "Produkt" abtritt. Fortan wird nicht mehr das Produkt verguetet, sondern fuer ein Nutzungsrecht bezahlt, dass der Rechteinhaber gewaehrt. Punkt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Weil offensichtlich die Vertragstrukturen mehr als kompliziert sind und oftmals nicht nachvollziehbar, bzw. missdeutig sind.



Das mag fuer Dich nach zweisekuendiger Problemanalyse eindeutig sein. Eine Antwort auf die Frage, warum sich der Kuenstler nicht auf eigene Rechnung vermarktet, ist es nicht.



DaStash schrieb:


> Du bezahlst für das Recht auf Sicherungskopien, was vor kurzem jedoch durch den Kopierschutzpassus, wiedersprüchlicher Weise, eingeschränkt, bzw. damit ausgehebelt wurde. Dank der gut funktionierenden Lobbyarbeit.



Auch wenn es wieder nicht verstanden wird (so wie die x Male zuvor auch schon):

*ES GIBT KEIN RECHT AUF PRIVATKOPIE.*

Sie ist lediglich nach den Bestimmungen des §53 UrhG

*ZULAESSIG.
*
Daran hat sich auch nichts geaendert.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juli 2009)

Was ich in dem Piratenpartei Wahlprogramm vermisse (kann auch sein, dass ich es überlesen habe), ist ein Standpunkt zu Filesharing und der Kontrolle dieser (Einschränkung oder gar keine).

Denn wenn ich lese, dass das Kopieren von digital vorliegenden "Werken" (würde mich auch mal Interessieren was alles unter diesem Begriff fällt) für nicht kommerzielle Zwecke erlaubt werden soll, müsste doch auch Filesharing (von diesen Werken) erlaubt werden. 

Verboten werden kann es scheinbar nicht, wenn ich der Argumentation in diesem Parteiprogramm folge oder gibt es tatsächlich eine Möglichkeit Filesharing zu unterbinden?

Meine Frage auch mal an die Mitglieder der Piratenpartei (sind ja einige hier unterwegs).

Wie ist denn der Standpunkt der Piratenpartei zu Filesharing?


----------



## Bucklew (17. Juli 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was ich in dem Piratenpartei Wahlprogramm vermisse (kann auch sein, dass ich es überlesen habe), ist ein Standpunkt zu Filesharing und der Kontrolle dieser (Einschränkung oder gar keine).


Na klar:

Urheberrecht und nicht-kommerzielle Vervielfältigung | Piratenpartei Deutschland



> Da sich die Kopierbarkeit von digital vorliegenden Werken technisch nicht sinnvoll einschränken lässt und die flächendeckende Durchsetzbarkeit von Verboten im privaten Lebensbereich als gescheitert betrachtet werden muss, sollten die Chancen der allgemeinen Verfügbarkeit von Werken erkannt und genutzt werden. Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass die nichtkommerzielle Vervielfältigung und Nutzung von Werken als natürlich betrachtet werden sollte und die Interessen der Urheber entgegen anders lautender Behauptungen von bestimmten Interessengruppen nicht negativ tangiert.[...]Daher fordern wir, das nichtkommerzielle Kopieren, Zugänglichmachen, Speichern und Nutzen von Werken nicht nur zu legalisieren, sondern explizit zu fördern, um die allgemeine Verfügbarkeit von Information, Wissen und Kultur zu verbessern, denn dies stellt eine essentielle Grundvoraussetzung für die soziale, technische und wirtschaftliche Weiterentwicklung unserer Gesellschaft dar.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Juli 2009)

Klingt nach Anarchie. 

Spätestens wenn ihr selber mal was zu Papier oder Zelluloid gebracht habt, werdet ihr das Urheberrecht zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Na klar:
> 
> Urheberrecht und nicht-kommerzielle Vervielfältigung | Piratenpartei Deutschland





> Da sich die Kopierbarkeit von digital vorliegenden Werken technisch nicht sinnvoll einschränken lässt und die flächendeckende Durchsetzbarkeit von Verboten im privaten Lebensbereich als gescheitert betrachtet werden muss, sollten die Chancen der allgemeinen Verfügbarkeit von Werken erkannt und genutzt werden. Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass die nichtkommerzielle Vervielfältigung und Nutzung von Werken als natürlich betrachtet werden sollte und die Interessen der Urheber entgegen anders lautender Behauptungen von bestimmten Interessengruppen nicht negativ tangiert. _Es konnte in der Vergangenheit kein solcher Zusammenhang schlüssig belegt werden. In der Tat existiert eine Vielzahl von *innovativen Geschäftskonzepten*, welche die *freie Verfügbarkeit bewusst zu ihrem Vorteil nutzen und Urheber unabhängiger von bestehenden Marktstrukturen machen können*._ Daher fordern wir, das nichtkommerzielle Kopieren, Zugänglichmachen, Speichern und Nutzen von Werken nicht nur zu legalisieren, sondern explizit zu fördern, um die allgemeine Verfügbarkeit von Information, Wissen und Kultur zu verbessern, denn dies stellt eine essentielle Grundvoraussetzung für die soziale, technische und wirtschaftliche Weiterentwicklung unserer Gesellschaft dar.


Ah, OK, Danke. Ich dachte, dass der Abschnitt sich noch auf das private Kopieren und auf die DRM-"Geisel" bezieht. 

Also kann man festhalten, dass Filesharing in vollen Umfang erlaubt und gefördert werden soll.

Das Problem hierbei ist jedoch das *Geschäftskonzept* "Filesharing". Ich habe dafür mal den (ausgelassenen) Teil des Abschnitts wieder komplett eingefügt. 

Die Idee von "nichtkommerziellen" Kopieren, Zugänglichmachen, Speichern und Nutzen für reine Privatleute ist zwar neu (in der politischen Welt) und für bestimmte Interessengruppen vorteilhaft, allerdings wird das wieder zum Missbrauch führen. Warum? Die Piratenpartei vergisst in ihrem Programm zu erwähnen in wie weit Rechte von Urhebern gegenüber diesem neuen Geschäftskonzepten (-leuten) zu schützen sind. Wir würden also wieder da landen, wo angefangen wurde. Nur hätten wir es diesmal nicht mit einer Contentindustrie zu tun, sondern mit "Filesharing-Agents". Anderer Name, gleiche Beschränkung für den Urheber. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ein Markt kaputt gemacht wurde und ein anderer erschaffen wurde.

Oder glaubt ihr wirklich, dass die *kommerziellen Filesharer-Plattformen*, Rechte des Urhebers nicht unter das oberste Ziel Gewinnmaximierung stecken werden? Sicher werden sie unabhängiger von bestehenden Strukturen, aber abhängiger von den neu entstandenen. Das Wasser vom einen Glas in das andere geschüttet.

Und da haben wir immer noch nicht über Server und Geschäftssitze außerhalb von Deutschland und der ersten und zweiten Welt geredet. Wie soll der Urheber dort seine Rechte durchsetzen können?


----------



## Nuklon (18. Juli 2009)

Es ist sogar noch viel schlimmer wenn du von kommerziellen Filesharing Plattformen redest. Siehe das neue Piratebay. Du sollst zahlen, deinen Traffic investieren und das Geld geht wieder an die Musikindustrie. Ergo bekommt der Künstler an sich noch weniger. Mist.

Außerdem war meines Erachtens niemals die Rede von kommerziellen Filesharing. Es ist natürlich im interesse der Industrie es zu kommerzialisieren, Geld zu machen und Macht über die Verteilung auszuüben
Das Filesharing kam aus dem Privatbereich, wie das kopieren von Videokassetten damals, nur ist durch das Internet eine globale Verbreitung möglich. Daraus resultierte auch plötzlich der neue tiefste "Marktpreis" von Null. 
Es war möglich das Produkt für lau zu bekommen. 
(Böse Frage: Warum sollte man das nicht nutzen als rationaler Mensch, die Industrie macht es doch vor mit Kostenreduzierung um jeden Preis)
Jetzt gibt täglich dutzende Millionen illegale Downloads im Netz und die Industrie wittert einen Markt. Logisch.  

Die Piraten schauten sich das ganze und sagten: Das ist wunderbar, im Gegensatz zu früher können alle Menschen Kultur genießen, gute Künstler setzen sich fast von alleine durch, Marktnischen bekommen endlich eine vernünftige Verbreitung.
Sir fangen an nach Lösungen zu suchen, die das Aktuelle nicht zerstören, denn dies ist gut für die Gemeinschaft insgesamt und ist nicht auf Maximalprofit sondern auf maximale Verbreitung der Werke ausgelegt. Was ist schändlich an dieser Grundidee?
Nur hat die Industrie in diesem Fall nicht mitgezogen und nach neuer Verbreitung gesucht sondern beschränkt, zensiert, verklagt um ihre Gewinne zu halten. Und damit wurde sie zum Hindernis.

Das schlimme ist das viele in erster Linie ein wirtschaftliches Problem sehen, jedoch sehe ich ein gesellschaftliches Ego-Problem dahinter. Das der Bürger von der Industrie gewisse Verhaltensweisen gelernt hat und dies nicht gut für die Gesellschaft insgesamt war.
Der Spruch: "Wenn jeder nur an sich denkt, dann ist an alle gedacht" ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür.


----------



## Bucklew (18. Juli 2009)

Kann ich so auch unterschreiben, Nuklon


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Juli 2009)

Was ist an Marktwirtschaft egoistisch?
Wenn Du alles umsonst bekommst und der Künstler nichts, ist besser und sozialer?


----------



## Bucklew (18. Juli 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Was ist an Marktwirtschaft egoistisch?


Warum heißt es wohl soziale Marktwirtschaft?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Was ist an Marktwirtschaft egoistisch?



Das jeder versucht, möglichst viel zu kriegen und möglichst wenig zu geben?
Das ist immerhin das Grundprinzip...
Man stelle sich Angebot und Nachfrage in einer "ach nö, nimm du das, du brauchst es dringender als icht"-Umgebung vor


----------



## Nuklon (18. Juli 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Was ist an Marktwirtschaft egoistisch?
> Wenn Du alles umsonst bekommst und der Künstler nichts, ist besser und sozialer?


Ja wenn du uns nicht verstehen willst, erkläre ich dir es natürlich nochmal^^
Ne im Ernst. 
Die Piraten wollen natürlich nicht den Künstler verhungern lassen. Aktuell suchen sie nach Modellen, die dem Künstler entsprechende Vergütung gewährt. Auf die Interessen der Industrie legen sie dabei relativ wenig wert. Dabei haben sie nicht einmal ein ideales Musterrezept in der Schublade. Und selbst wenn es gut wär, würde man es nicht als ultima ratio beschreiben.
Lustig ist dabei dass die Piraten niemanden vorschreiben wollen wie er seine Musik verbreiten will. Er soll nämlich das volle Urheberrecht behalten dürfen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. August 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe mich diesmal für die Sonstigen entschieden. Im Moment reiten mir alle Parteien zu sehr auf dem Stimmenwählerpferd.



DAS ist auch eine gute Idee.
Wenn man keine der großen Parteien wählen will lieber eine kleine wählen oder ungültig.

Wer nicht wählen geht ist der größte Idiot (in meinen Augen)


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum heißt es wohl soziale Marktwirtschaft?



und wo gibt es die?
Jedenfals nicht in NRW


----------



## DOTL (1. August 2009)

Stimmt, da hast du leider recht. In NRW gibt es nun einmal eine horrende Inflation, Privateigentum ist nicht zugelassen und zudem gelten für alle Güter festgelegte Einheitspreise. Das ist echt schrecklich dort, drum bin ich auch sofort wieder weggefahren, als ich zuletzt in Köln war... 

Mal ehrlich, langsam aber sicher bewegen wir uns auf einem noch tieferen Niveau als so mancher Stammtisch.

Insofern bitte ich euch, euch sachlich mit dem Thema zu befassen und nicht in blanke Polemik zu verfallen. Dazu gehört auch, dass man sich inhaltlich mit dem Thema angemessen befasst.


----------

